# GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)*

A lot of people have had this problem lately.. where they were losing important information to defects and malfunctions.

*Restoring from Storage Card:*

1. first and most important thing is, after losing your data DO NOT COPY ANYTHING to your storage card or it will overwrite the current data (yes, the data still exists but the pointers were deleted)

2. download Active Recovery: http://www.file-recovery.net/

3. use a card reader to read the card through your computer. DO NOT FORMAT IT!

4. use active recovery to recover from Removable Device

*Recovering from My Storage (internal storage)*

1.  first and most important thing is, after losing your data DO NOT COPY ANYTHING to your device or it will overwrite the current data (yes, the data still exists but the pointers were deleted)

2. download Active Recovery: http://www.file-recovery.net/

3. download nueMassStorage (or any other USBtoPC app. you can find a guide for it in this thread so you can choose the most compatible software for you if nueMassStorage doesn't work): http://www.nuerom.com/BlogEngine/page/nueMassStorage.aspx

4. go to start/settings/connections/USB to PC and mark Mass Storage (USB Drive) instead of Activesync

5. Soft Reset

6. connect your device to your comp. the device will be read as a storage card.

7. use active recovery to recover from Removable Disk

*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync)*

I've noticed that many people are looking for a solution to automatically sync their devices using ActiveSync bluetooth sync.

*Setting up automated Bluetooth ActiveSync*

[Update 6.8.09]
Solved! This new tools provides you with the ability to autosync to a specific computer through bluetooth, allowing you to set intervals, enable or disable the autosync and select which computer you'd like to connect to.

_*Auto Activesync via BT (when in range) by user dmkpoznan*_
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=530327
THIS IS FREEWARE


[/Update]

for this... you will need 2 tools and one script

1. MortScript - http://www.sto-helit.de/downloads/mortscript/MortScript-4.1.zip
2. BlueStarter - http://smartmobiletools.freehostia.com/drupal2/system/files/BlueStarterCab.CAB
3. BTSync script (written by le_cactus) - included in this post (downstairs)

these are the steps you need to follow:
1. install mortscript
2. install bluestarter
3. put the script file in a dir of your choice
4. launch bluestarter
5. set the bluetooth device you want to sync with (all should appear in a dropbox)
6. write the path of the script file (e.g. \\storage card\\BTSync.mscr)
7. go to menu/interval config and choose the way you want to sync..
8. (DONT FORGET THIS STEP) open the script file and change all NIR36-PC to the name of your bluetooth connection, that is to your comp's name.

A few clarifications.
- if you set the interval to "On Power Button Pressed" a BTSync connection will occur EVERY time you wake your device up
- if you set the interval to "Time Interval" it will sync every set amount of time.. and even if you're sleeping and your comp is on it will sync and stay synced.. so it may drain your battery.
- in any case, if your comp is off, it will try to sync but nothing will happen.

if you're looking for a normal BTSync without an interval you can just set one of the hardware buttons to run the .mscr

cheers

*If you found this guide helpful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

BTSync File


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks*

This is an old guide i wrote about 10 months ago. might help you out.

After a lot of strugle with using Wireless Headsets, Serial Ports, Activesync over BT and Sideshow... i managed to have them all work.. on VISTA and XP.
So i decided to write a fully detailed tutorial for whoever needs it.

*Bluetooth Services Guide (including repairing commom bluetooth sync problem)*

1. Know your Stack.
if your stack is the toshiba one, when you right click on the bt trayicon you should see OPTIONS..
if your stack is the microsoft one, ... well.. you will not see OPTIONS 

2. before starting to deal with services i suggest you download one of the stacks below, according to your demand, and install them. also install Windows Mobile Device Center (from now on WMDC).

This is WMDC6.1 x86...

http://rapidshare.com/files/120340376/MobileDeviceCenter6.1-x86.exe.html

These are both the LATEST versions of both stacks: (up until the day of posting this message of course )

TOSHIBA STACK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/120186967/TOSHIBA_BTSTACK.zip

MS STACK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/120187911/MS_BTSTACK.exe

i strongly suggest you keep both files on your comp as a cover for any services one might provide while the other doesn't. 
to save you the trouble. (after a correction from Jadel):
MS Stack works with both Activesync AND sideshow.
TOSHIBA Stack is problematic although more userfriendly AND provides some different options which might come handy. i had to go thru a ****load of trouble to sync it with Vista... and syncing it with XP isn't a teaparty either.

3. after finding out which one you have we can begin.


AS - ActiveSync. 
this will probably be the most problematic service to have working since a lot of times it DOESNT APPEAR AS A SERVICE. when you try to sync with the comp it tells you you have to pair it.. even tho the device is already paired with the comp. 
XP might be more flexible with this but the solution is for both XP and VISTA.

To Async using TOSHIBA Stack do the following:
a. open Control Panel and open the BT Ports editor..
b. add a port and choose it as a Server.. (usually it rounds up to ports 6 or 7 but you may have to try others..)
c. go to WMDC/Connection Settings and mark "Allow connections to one of the following.." and choose the port you created.
d. on your device go to Bluetooth Settings and add a new device... put the desired passkey... and you should see a list of the services the computer provides the PDA. 
e. now this is a bit tricky to deal with. sometimes ActiveSync might not appear there. if it doesn't, go to COM Ports (in bluetooth settings on your device) and add the COM port you added on your comp..
go back to Devices and choose your comp and click Refresh. if ActiveSync appears there, mark it. if it doesn't, you should delete your comp from your device and this time add the port BEFORE finding your comp. it that doesn't work, you should follow the links i will provide soon.
f. on your device, open ActiveSync and under Menu choose Connect Via Bluetooth.

To Async using MICROSOFT Stack do the following:
a. open Control Panel and open Bluetooth Devices
b. click Add and add your device. go to Options and mark "Allow Bluetooth devices to find this computer" and "Allow Bluetooth Devices to connec to this computer". you can also mark other options as desired.
c. go to COM ports and add an INCOMING port. it will choose a port for you automatically.
d. go to WMDC/Connection Settings and mark "Allow connections to one of the following.." and choose the port you created.
e. go back to Devices and choose your PDA. choose Properties and go to Services. there you should see all services your PDA provides. one of them should be Active Sync Bluetooth Service. mark it and click OK. your comp and PDA should connect and disconnect a few secs later.
f. on your device, open ActiveSync and under Menu choose Connect Via Bluetooth.

(if these methods don't work you should follow the reference links in the below post).


SP - Serial Port.
some services demand a serial port. for instance, if you're using the Desktop iGO8 and would like to connect a BT GPS receiver to your comp the serial port service must be enabled. i found TOSHIBA's stack to be much more flexible concerning port usage. in Control panel you have a BT Ports icon somewhere.. if you double click on it.. it will let you play with the ports and change them to help you adjust various devices as well as use the ports as Clients or as Servers. this is important for ActiveSync as well (depending on the device).

An example:
Ipaq's Desktop iGO8 supports a Bluetooth GPS receiver. to use it, you have to define a COM port (just as we did for activesync, depending on your stack)...
you will have to define a port for the receiver and make sure the Serial Port service is marked or the program will not identify the PDA. some programs might NOT need this service at all.
(of course, this is only for people who want to use their PDA's GPS receiver. people who have a seperate GPS receiver might get the port number automatically when pairing it with the computer or have to find the correct port themselves (in older receivers). 

also, to use the Networking feature you have to use the Serial port service. (i will post links for this as well).


WH - I would prefer leaving this for later as i play with it a little further.


SS - Sideshow. (Vista Users)
i tried using sideshow on 3 different devices. Wizard, Polaris and Titan.
all 3 came out with nothing when i used the TOSHIBA stack. the devices didn't discover the SideShow service even tho it was installed on my comp and my device was paired with the comp.
now if you're using the MICROSOFT stack.. it's a whole different area.

Alright. so a little batch of detailed insturctions about using this:
(during the process make sure your device is DISCOVERABLE)

IMPORTANT! you should make sure the Sideshow software is active on your device while doing this. i tried syncing the service once with it on and once off and it sorta confused me. so we'll just agree on having it ON.

To use sideshow using TOSHIBA Stack do the following:
a. on your device, go to Bluetooth Settings
b. add your device.
c. look for the Sideshow service in the list. if it's there, Mark it, (on your comp) go to control panel, go to sideshow, and you should be able to mark V on the gadgets you'd like to use.
d. if it's not there, you should add a port on both your device and your computer. the ports should match.
e. go back to devices and refresh the Services list.
f. to my knowledge, if it doesn't work up to this point, give it up 

To use sideshow using MICROSOFT Stack do the following:
a. open Control Panel and open Bluetooth Devices
b. click Add and add your device. go to Options and mark "Allow Bluetooth devices to find this computer" and "Allow Bluetooth Devices to connect to this computer". you can also mark other options as desired.
c. go to COM ports and add an INCOMING port. it will choose a port for you automatically.
d. go to Devices and choose your PDA. choose Properties and go to Services. there you should see all services your PDA provides. one of them should be Windows Sideshow. mark it and click OK. your comp and PDA should connect and disconnect a few secs later.
e. go to control panel, go to sideshow, and you should be able to mark V on the gadgets you'd like to use.

after syncing the service and choosing the gadgets you'd like to use from Control Panel/Windows Sideshow you can go back to your device and go back to the sideshow software and click Connect....... ................. ........


TP - Technical Port (this concerns only people who use ASUS's GXP Factory PDA so if you're not, just ignore this).
for the GXP to control Wireless devices such as ELTO's waterpipe controller and Applied Materials' connectors you HAVE to have a Technical port enabled as a service. other than Serial port this is the only service the GXP provides, so you won't have much trouble enabling it as it's part of the software.. it will always appear. MAKE SURE you DO NOT create another bluetooth port as it will use it instead of the default one and you will not be able to control ANY of the wireless devices around you.


*If you found this guide helpful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Setting Specific File Associations*

there were a few queries about setting file/url associations.

*Setting Specific File Associations*

1. download Schaps' Advanced Configuration Tool from http://www.touchxperience.com/

1a. thank Schaps for creating this unbelievable tool.

2. install it and soft reset

3. open the config tool from start/prorams/advanced config

4. click menu/more settings/file associations

5. a list will load containing all file association information on your device.

6. you can choose a specific file type from the list and assign a direct path or choose the Select Program... option to assign an app to run the file. REMEMBER to click SAVE after EVERY association.

7. click close and soft reset.

*Setting URL associations*

This issue doesn't contain much info.
Every browser (at least to my knowledge), contains the option to choose it as the device's default browser.
when chosen, every URL ran will be loaded using that browser.

for instance, if you are using UltimateLaunch and you set an icon to run http://www.xda-developers.com, it wil be loaded using the default browser.

*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"*

Before i managed to map a drive to my ppc i lost my mind.
eventually, thanks to a user named feanor512 i managed to have it work.
This guide will provide what you need to

*Map a PC drive for access through your PDA*

in this guide we will use JUVS HTC Network plug-in (attached below)

1. Install the "JUVS HTC Network Plug-in" cab
(if you're having problems you can try Schap's version.. also provided below)

2. Soft Reset

3. share a drive on your comp and setup the permissions. (this is done by right clicking on the drive, going to the Sharing tab, applying a sharing name and adding permissions. you should also (if applicable) go to the Security tab and add permissions there).
(usually this is done by right clicking a folder on your comp, clicking "Share..."" choosing the user.. and approving the share.
(in vista you have to remember to go to start/control panel/network and sharing center" and "enable Network Discovery and File Sharing" and disable "Password protected sharing").

4. on your device, go to "start/settings/connection/network plugin". 

5. mark "enable network folder" and click "New..."

6. ENABLE WIFI

7. write the remote path: \\IP\sharedfoldername or \\COMPNAME\\sharedfoldername (i.e. \\10.0.0.1\apps) and write the name you'd like to assign to it in Local Name. 
MAKE SURE YOU WRITE THE EXACT NAME OF THE SHARED FOLDER

8. click Map Drive. a message approving the mapping should pop up.

now you should be able to access the shared folder through you PPC. it should appear in /root/Network/sharedfoldername (you can see it in your File Explorer)

*TROUBLESHOOTING:*

my problem.. and apparently, not only mine, was that an authentication progress was flawed and i always got a message saying i can't map the drive.
so here's a solution to this problem. (both in Vista and in XP)

written by feanor512:

1.Start.
2. Run.
3. Type "mmc".
4. Ok.
5. File.
6. Add/Remove Snap-in.
7. Group Policy Object Editor.
8. Add.
9. Finish.
10. Ok.
11. Local computer policy.
12. Computer configuration.
13. Windows settings.
14. Security settings
15. Local policies.
16. Security options.
17. Right click on "Network security: LAN Manager authentication level".
18. Choose "Properties".
19. From the drop-down box, choose one of the first three options (you'll have to experiment). (i chose the 2nd one and it works)
20. Ok.

You're invited to pm me with questions.. if something isn't clear or if you're having problems.

*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 17, 2009)

*"storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing" or "USBtoPC"*

USBtoPC let's you choose whether you'd like to connect your device using USB in ActiveSync mode (a slow connection but let's you sync with your PC) or Removable Device mode (a fast connection which doesn't allow syncing but allows you to see your storage card as a removable device on your PC).

there are a few solutions our there.. but not all work on all devices.
I will try to address as many devices as i can.

*SOFTWARE for USBtoPC or MassStorage (and WM5torage)*

1. *Softick Card Export*

http://www.softick.com/cardexport2/

To my knowledge, this software works on all HTC PDAs but isn't free.
It's very easy to use once installed... all you do is enable it and once connected to your PC you will see your storage card as a removable device.

2. *WM5torage (current version is 1.8)*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=349143

This is a freeware.. very easy to use as well. It doesn't work on all devices... for instance, on my Polaris. it shows as a removable device but doesn't allow me to open it.

3. *Tweaked WM5torage *

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=2031817

this is a version tweaked by "lover" for Polaris and Kaiser.

4. *nueMassStorage*

http://www.nuerom.com/BlogEngine/page/nueMassStorage.aspx

This is a freeware...an app created by "nue2chem". it supports Titan and Vogue.

all you have to do is install it and go to start/settings/connections/USB to PC.. and check the desired option. if i'm not mistaken, no soft reset is required.

5. *HTC USBtoPC (from diamond)*

http://rapidshare.com/files/122045574/HTC_Diamond_USB2PC_1.0.18143432.1.cab

this acts exactly like nue2chem's app... and honestly, i don't exactly know which devices are supported... you'll have to experiment.

*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc.*

another common question presented in the early days of the Q&A section and is presented still is "how do i back my stuff up?"

well...

*How do I backup my Contacts/Messages/Email and/or my System?*

Personally, and at work, I use 3 tools to back everything up.
I will review all 3.

1. _*PIMBackup 2.8*_ - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=299705 - the tool was created by dotfred
PIMBackup IS FREEWARE

PIMBackup is used to backup information only. that is:
- appointments
- call logs
- contacts
- messages (SMS, Mails, ...)
- speed dials
- tasks 

No installation required.

To backup your info:

a. Load pimbackup
b. choose Backup from the dropbox
c. choose the info you'd like to backup, click next
d. click browse and choose where you'd like the backup file to be stored
e. you can choose other options from the list according to your preference, click next
f. a backup file will be created in the dir you chose.

To restore your info:

a. Load pimbackup
b. choose restore from the dropbox
c. click browse and look for your backup file.
d. choose the info you'd like to restore... 
e. the rest is pretty clear.

2. *SPB Backup* - http://beta.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/backup/
SPB Backup IS NOT FREEWARE

SPBBackup is used to backup all info and data. it can also create an image of your system. The image is DOES NOT act like a regular PC image but an image of multiple files sitting separately in one file. It DOES NOT contain your ROM data... but if you need to restore to a previous state it works great. it can also backup network storage and storage cards.

To backup your info/data:

a. choose custom backup
b. choose the info/data you'd like to backup
c. click Menu/options and choose whether you'd like to create a stand-alone restorer or not. (the stand-alone restorer creates an EXE file while you can run from your file manager. If you don't choose a stand-alone restorer you will have to load SPBBackup and choose Restore Backup and choose the backup file).
d. write the file name and location where you'd like to save your backup file, click next
e. choose whether you'd like to have the info/data compressed... and encrypted.. and maybe add a comment.. (i usually write to which rom the backup fits)
f. the rest is pretty clear...

You can also backup the entire storage card using SPBBackup.. 
You can also choose to create a full backup which skips some of the above steps.

You can create a scheduled backup as well.. very useful.

3. *SPB Clone* - http://beta.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/clone/
SPB Clone IS NOT FREEWARE (putting it mildly)

UIwise, SPB Clone pretty much resembles SPB Backup in every aspect. it's straight forward and doesn't require instructions.

SPB Clone is more of an industrial tool. I use it at work to clone images of PPC's and restore them on different devices. 
it seems that the differences between SPB Clone and SPB Backup are minor.. but there are a few relevant ones.
You can also backup the entire storage card using SPBClone.. 

-SPB Clone can be personalized to specific PPC IP's and owner names.
-SPB Backup doesn't depend on anything but the ROM and it less sensitive different rom versions.

-SPB Clone costs 299$ 
-SPB Backup costs 25$

-SPB Clone doesn't backup sync info meaning you can't backup your sync profile. this is usually how it's done in enterprises. This means that if you used SPB Backup you would be copying all sync info to another person in your company. something you probably wouldn't want to happen.

and the most important one.
-SPB Clone's restore period is MUCH faster. SPB Backup restores files individually while SPB Clone restores a complete image of the device.
I will probably update this guide with more backup tools in the future.


*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Toggling Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons*

apparently, it is a very common question.

*How do i toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware Buttons only?*

well... i'll present the 3 solutions and add some flavors to spice it up.

*Toggling Wifi*

1. Extract Wifi_ON_OFF.exe to your windows directory. (file attached below)
2. Extract Wifi_ON_OFF.lnk to your windows/start menu/programs dir.
3. go to Start/Settings/Buttons
4. choose the hardware key you'd like to assign Wifi_ON_OFF to.
5. from the dropbox below, choose Wifi_ON_OFF (as shown in the screenshot below)

*Toggling Bluetooth*

1. Extract Bluetooth_ON_OFF.exe to your windows directory. (file attached below)
2. Extract Bluetooth_ON_OFF.lnk to your windows/start menu/programs dir.
3. go to Start/Settings/Buttons
4. choose the hardware key you'd like to assign BT_ON_OFF to.
5. from the dropbox below, choose Bluetooth_ON_OFF (same as in Wifi)

While you are at it, i would recommend using HButton as a keymapping software. It already has the options of wifi-toggling and bt-toggling built in, and many more options. you can also map more than one app to each button.

You can download HButton from here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=306794

*To map using HButton*

1. go to Start/Programs/HButton
2. load HBSetup
3. Choose the delay between app switching (this is the delay which will be set between each app mapped to the same button)
4. choose whether you'd like to vibrate when an app is loaded
5. choose whether you'd like to beep when an app is loaded
6. choose whether you'd like to display the name of the app loaded.
7. choose the button you'd like to setup (there is no difference between HButton1 to HButton7... or 5.. or any other.
8. if you choose "cycle" keeping the hardware button pressed will endlessly cycle between the same apps mapped to the same button
9. if you choose not to cycle, pressing the hardware button will show the first app, and if you keep it pressed during the previous set delay, it will move to the 2nd app and load it directly.
10. from the dropbox below, choose the option/app you'd like to map and click add. you can do this to as many app as you'd like. you can also browse for any file/app desired.
11. up/down will set the loading sequence.
12. click ok.

that's it, you're set to go.

the below files were NOT made by me.


*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 24, 2009)

*"how do i control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more)*

*"how do i control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more)*

there are many applications created to control your PC using your PPC.
some contain features to control multimedia applications, some contain keyboard control, mouse control, system control.. volume and so forth.

[Update 8.6.09]
A new tool is presented in the following thread, allowing you to control an app or two and add normal keyboard and mouse support to your PDA which requires NO SERVERSIDE CLIENT!

_*MobileSrc MobileRemote*_
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=504730
THIS IS NOT FREEWARE

[/Update]

let's present a few solutions.

1. *Salling Clicker*
http://www.salling.com/clicker/windows/
SALLING CLICKER IS NOT FREEWARE

Salling clicker is what I currently use. There's one reason for that and one only. Salling clicker let's you use scripts to control your PC. you can write them or download them. you can shut your screen off or turn it on, manage volume and system state, control your mouse, control Winamp, Windows Media Player, BSPlayer, M2VPlayer..powerpoint.. i can go on and on. the list is long.
Salling Clicker isn't as finger friendly and good looking like Gremote, but it does let you control your comp using both Bluetooth and Wifi and it also has the coolest feature between all remote controls - one of the scripts is an OSD which shows you callerid and stops any media player currently playing when you receive a call. this is very useful for me as I listen to Trance all day long and can't hear my phone ringing pretty often.

To use Salling Clicker
a. go to the website mentioned above and download salling clicker.
b. install the client both on your PC and PPC
c. go to http://www.salling.com/forums/ and find the scripts you would like to use.
d. copy the scripts to your PC to My Documents/My Clicker Scripts
e. load Salling Clicker on your PPC
f. Turn WIFI/Bluetooth on depending on which connection type you'd like to use
g. click Menu and connect using that same connection type. (if you choose wifi you will have to put in the right IP address, if you choose bluetooth you will have to choose the computer to connect to from the list of bluetooth devices)
h. after connecting you can start playing with the scripts. you will need to experiment in order to gain full potential out of this magnificent piece of software.

2. *GRemote*
http://gbmsoftware.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=6&Itemid=10|http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=427097
GREMOTE IS FREEWARE

Gremote was created (and is still being updated) by GBM software (user named marbalon in xda-devs). The GUI is unbelievably cool and besides the fact that it makes the whole experience much nicer than in Salling Clicker it also is VERY finger friendly.
You can control your keyboard, media player, mouse, use some system controls AND, if you have a Gsensor, you can use it to control your mouse like, and i quote, "Logitech MX Air (not the same)".
Gremote is certainly the way to go if it meets all your demands and if you want something as user friendly as it can get.
The PC client doesn't require installation, you can just run it, which is nice, but you'll have to install a client on your PPC.
The major setback in GRemote is that it only supports Wifi thus making it necessary to have a router around or to connect using Ad-Hoc.

To use GRemote
a. download from the link above.
b. Install the client according to your device's resolution.
c. Run the PC client.
d. Activate your Wifi (You have to activate it BEFORE running the ppc client)
e. run Salling Clicker on your PPC and go to Profiles
f. You can create a profile manually or choose Find to find a comp running the PC Client.
g. after configuring the profile click Add. from now on, this profile will be saved on your PPC and you can run it every time you run GRemote by default.
h. Click Save
i. Click Go !!!
j. now you can start having fun with it.

You can also check out the PC client for other options like enabling/disabling vibrate on soft click... and so forth.

A new feature has been added recently letting you use your PPC as a Joystick.. or whatever you call it nowadays 

3. *Jerome Leban's Bluetooth Remote Control*
http://www.jaylee.org/remotecontrol/
Jerome Leban's Bluetooth Remote Control IS FREEWARE

This application is the first remote control i've used on my PDA. It is somewhat old and doesn't have all the features of the other 2 apps presented above.
You can control your mouse, Mediaplayer, Winamp.. your screen... control your keyboard and even change bindings so that you can fit any key to whatever command you wish to execute. you can control powerpoint, itunes, PowerDVD.. and a few more regularly used applications.
This tool uses Bluetooth ONLY. 
The mouse is not as responsive as you'd like it to be, making this app less useful and it is certainly NOT fingerfriendly.
I will not specify how to use it. you can download it and give it a shot. it requires both a PC and PPC clients to be installed.
If you need a remote for something specific, you will find it either in Salling Clicker or in GRemote, making this app obsolete.
You're welcome to try it tho and see if it fits you.

4. *z2Remote2PC* 
http://www.z2software.com/Remote2PC.htm
z2Remote2PC IS NOT FREEWARE

It is pointless to start detailing the features of z2Remote2PC. this software is one piece of krazieass cement breaker. you can do pretty much anything you want using it. It isn't as finger friendly as GRemote, but i'll stop/start here and tell you that it differs from the other 3 since it's supposed to be a "far-away" remote control. you should use it to control your comp from outside your home.. you can see your PPC's screen on your PPC and do pretty much everything you can do using your PPC. it support Vista and even supports hard graphics (that doesn't mean you'll be able to play Crysis on your PPC..  )
You should download this and experiment as configuration is endless. you will need to install both a PC and PPC clients for this to work.
notice you will have to open a specific port in your router and/or windows firewall for this to work. notice it supports Wifi/Cellular connections.
z2Remote2PC has a LO-HOT to offer and you can spend a day just going thru all the options/features.. both client and server side.



*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Showing Network Info/Network Info Today Plug-in*

i've been asked about the possibility to show network information several times already

*Showing Network Info/Network Info Today Plug-in*

This is very straightforward. a today plugin called Connstate can show you details on ALL current connections.
You can see the Router's/Access Point's name, your IP Address, Type of connection (ActiveSync/Wifi/Cellular) and which network you are connected to.

Connstate was created by a user called dpduser and can be downloaded from this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=322058

all you have to do is install it and connect somewhere. you will see something like this:







*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 24, 2009)

*"how do i control my PDA though my PC?"*

*"how do i control my PDA through my PC?"*

to take screenshots, create video tutorials, or just control your PDA from your PC just because it's faster... you can control your PDA from your PC using a few applications.
Generally, they are all the same. i will review 2 common ones.. the rest are pretty much the same.

1. *SOTI Pocket Controller PRO* - http://www.soti.net/

SOTI Pocket Controller PRO is NOT FREEWARE
This is what I'm currently using... it is nice and useful.. the GUI is cool and very easy to deal with.

As you can see in the screenshot below, there are many nice and useful features and you can even use a skin to see the screen inside an image of your device.






You can explore your device's storage card and app storage, copy and delete files.. get system information, see the tasks running, registry, sync your device... you can rotate the screen, draw on it... and create screenshots or videos of your device... and much more.

connection is done by either ActiveSync or Wifi and you will have to set properties for it to work properly using Wifi.

to use SOTI Pocket Controller Pro
a. download the application from the above link and install it. it will also install a client on your PDA
b. run the app on your PC
c. click the Play button on the upper left side of the app and create a new connection profile and choose activesync
d. connect your device to the PC USING ACTIVESYNC and you will be able to connect.
to use it using wifi you will have to 
a. go and click the upper left round icon WHILE THE DEVICE IS CONNECTED in activesync and go to settings
b. click settings
c. create a new profile and choose TCP/IP and leave the IP field blank
d. click ok
e. in Security choose Configure and choose to accept inbound TCP/IP connections.
that's it. when you click the play button you will be given the choice of either connecting using ActiveSync or using Wi-fi. if you choose wifi you will have to write the correct IP of your device. (you can use the previous guide in this thread to see your IP).

there are many many many many other features and options which you should play with.. give it a shot.

2. *MyMobiler* - http://www.mtux.com/

MyMobiler IS FREEWARE

MyMobiler is much lighter and consists of basic features. a full guide to mymobiler is supplied by Menneisyys
in this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=318425

there have been a few updates since he wrote the guide but it's generally the same.
you can download it and experiment. if you don't need much, mymobiler is the way to go as it's light and doesn't require a serverside NOR clientside installation. Mymobiler supports ONLY activesync connection.


*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 26, 2009)

*"how to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"*

saw a lot of users pissed of by the annoying grey lines in the today screen separating the today plugins. 

a user named "nothin" created a cab to annihilate those annoying lines...

so

*"how THE HELL do i make those annoying lines between the today screen plugins disappear?"*

this is what "nothing" wrote:


```
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Today]
"HidePluginSeparators"=dword:1
```






it works on 
21014
20954
20764
20757
19972
19965
19608
19588
and more..

question is, if it works on lower/other ones...
damn, it is so useful.
----
reg found in 6.5.
----
of course, soft reset is needed after reg import to see if it works...

btw, tweak has NO effect for HS++ dividers, so hs++ dividers may be still used between hs++ tabs, if needed.

upd: cab in attachment, need info, if it's properly made.
you need to make manual soft reset after installation.
	
	



```

```

attachment: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=150025&d=1232892977

I'd add a donation link for nothin but... he doesn't have one 

*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Jan 28, 2009)

*"How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"*

*"How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"*

*This is a guide created by "markqld"...*

(I've rewritten this for the HTC HD and I works Brilliantly well).

Active Sync can start again by itself via various scheduling routines. There is a way to prevent this known as the "Fake Server Trick":

This 'server trick' was discovered by an Aximsite forum member known as Invid
This post originally created by IamNotMe fourpages.co.uk (Adapted by me for HD)

"1. Turn on your Device 
2. Go to Start > Programs > Activesync. This will open the Activesync program. 
3. Tap Menu at the bottom right hand corner of the screen. This will bring up the Options Menu. Notice the option Schedule... is greyed out? This is the all-critical option we need to get access to. But as it's disabled we can't change Activesync's default synchronisation schedule.

Ok, so how do we enable the Schedule option? Easy!!! Fool Activesync into thinking there is an Exchange Server to sync with:

1. From Activesync's Menu tap on Add Server Source. 
Enter any email and untick box then click next.
2. In the following screens you can enter any old garbage. It does not matter, but just in case your unsure, just type the following in the indicated boxes:

Server Address: fake 
Leave box ticked and Tap Next 
User name: fake 
Password: fake 
Domain: fake 
Leave box ticked and Tap Next 
Untick all of the 'Data you want to synchronise' options 
Tap Finish

3. Ok, we're done creating the server. You should now see in Activesync's main screen your normal Activesync connection(s), and a new connection called Exchange Server. 
4. Go back into the Menu, and lo and behold the Schedule option is now enabled! Go ahead and tap it! 
5. You will see that both options in the Schedule screen may be set to Every 5 Minutes 
6. Using the drop downs, change both the Peak times and Off-peak times boxes to Manually. 
7. Press the OK button at the top right of the screen.

Congratulations! Activesync is now gagged from opening on it's own and ruining your life! Your work is not done just yet though – time to clean up and get rid of the now unwanted fake Exchange Server.

1. Go back into Activesync's Menu, then Tap Options. 
2. Highlight Microsoft Exchange, then tap Delete. A warning message will appear about removing files etc, but as you have no files associated with the fake Microsoft Exchange, it's nothing to worry about – just tap Ok. 
3. The list will now only show your remaining PC Sync connection(s). Obviously do not delete these!"

Note: some users say it works better if you leave the fake server there (undeleted). Not the case for me, however, it does no harm to leave it undeleted as it is totally inactive and has no effect. 

PS. If you connect your HD to your PC with USB cable, ActiveSync will start automatically and everything will sync up as usual (I tried it). But after you disconnect, click the Task Manager button at top right corner of HD Flo home screen and tap the X next to ActiveSync to close active sync.

My Results: Processor & working memory usage is significantly decreased, battery lasts longer  and ActiveSync is not trying to sync all the time.

*another solution by bradipo.xda*

I found that many of the latest ROM cooks of WM6.1 have the annoying issue of Activesync always starting itself every minute... i searched a lot and found the best common solution is the fake account with manual settings...
After playing around with the registry i managed to find a better way.
Just open your favourite registry editor and set the value:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\ActiveSync\KeepAlive
to 0


----------



## nir36 (Feb 1, 2009)

*"which shell is the best shell?"*

people tend to ask a lot of questions about different WM shells while the most popular one is "which is the best shell?" 

honestly, it is very hard to answer this question if not impossible. customizing your today screen depends solely on your individual preference. 
of course, there's the issue of usability. some shells are heavy on weak devices... some shells are more into the looks rather than being as usable as one wishes.. and so forth.

so in favor of redepmtion...ing you from this constant dilemma, let's elaborate on this issue.

I obviously forgot about a few shells.. i will edit this guide until I get the majority of them 

*"Which shell is the best shell?"* (this is written mainly for search purposes)

I will specify the most popular shells, some created by users from xda-devs.. 
downstairs you will find a link to a file containing some photos of the shells.. just so you can get a feel of them.

1. *Ultimate Launch AKA UL *
xda-devs thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=389019
official website: http://www.ultimatelaunch.de/
UL IS NOT FREEWARE
resolution support: not resolution depedent

The reason for which i'm starting this list with Ultimate Launch is single and pure. Ultimate Launch is a "naked" and endlessly configurable shell. People who want to be 100% specific about their today screen looks, should use it.
Ultimate Launch consists of different tabs (or one only, if needed) while each tab can contain either icons, separators, or - yes, OTHER TODAY PLUGINS in it. This makes ultimate launch immensly usable as you can pretty much put whatever you want in any of the tabs.
You can move between tabs either by sliding the screen or by clicking the tab icons - that is, if you want to save screen space, you can have the tab icons at invisible and switch tabs only by sliding - this simulates a regular today screen .. doubled.. tripled.. quadrupled.... you get the drift.
To create a fitting today screen you will have to do some work, that's where my advice comes: if you want something work-ready, don't use UL.

In the picture below you will see only 3 tabs of the tabs in my UL setup.. just as a demonstration. The first tab contains FEWidgets, the 2nd contains contains contact icons, the 3rd tab contains app shortcut icons..

2. *SPB Mobile Shell AKA SPBMS*
xda-devs thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=389106
official website: http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/mobileshell/
SPBMS IS NOT FREEWARE
resolution support: theme dependent

SPB Mobile shell is definately one of the most popular shells as it is nicely customizable, fast, responsive and very nice looking.
Unlike UltimateLaunch, SPB Mobile shell is not directly customizable. you can change some of the options directly, but to completely customize the today screen you will have to download and install a skin (a lot of themes can be found in the xda-devs thread URL above). SPBMS works differently than UL. It doesn't allow different plugins and icons. SPBMS is independent and although it provides tabs for different information, it doesn't allow the same customizing power UL does.
What SPBMS does tho, is allow you to have an extremely sleek, fast and easy to use today screen, and since it is so popular, you will find endless amounts of skins for it.

3. *rlToday*
xda-devs thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1601960
official website: http://rotlaus-software.de/projects/rltoday/
rlToday IS FREEWARE
resolution support: theme dependent

rlToday is much simpler than the previous shells. It consists of one screen, no tabs. Thing is, that rlToday is good for different purposes as well. the skin files are read from an XML file, which makes things megaeasy. you can write an XML file to view images, read registry data.. pretty much do everything you can do in an XML file.
Think of it this way, you can put rlToday as a today plugin inside UltimateLaunch if you want a tab to read information from a specific xml file.

4. *FEWidgets AKA FEW* - by nicodega
xda-devs app thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=430190
xda-devs widgets thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=450668
FEWidgets IS FREEWARE
resolution support: QVGA/VGA/WVGA/WQVGA/WWVGA/WWPGAPGA.. lol.. you get the point

FEWidgets is wonderful. I'm sorry that i can't hide my personal opinion of it.. but FEWidgets is... wonderful  It uses flash widgets (just like the omnia.. and better) which can be moved across the today screen. you can create your own widgets using FECommands in flash (instructions supplied in a doc file in the app thread).. AND, AGAIN, you can integrate it into Ultimate Launch if you want it to be contained in one of your tabs (that's what i did).
currently the built in widgets are.. a flipping diamond clock (looks even better than the TF3D one.. and is good for people who want to get the feeling of TF3D's digital clock without actually having TF3D).. there are shortcut buttons, analog clock, weather check, tasks widget, appointments widget, calendar widget, wallpaper changer, automatic SMS popup, unread messages and calls indicator, battery and signal indicator... and many many more. You need to have flash 7 installed for it.. 
here is the cab for flash 7 for mobile:
http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flash/devices/pocket_pc/installers/fp7_ppc_en.cab

5. *ThrottleLauncher AKA TL* - by APBilbo
xda-devs thread: not needed
official website: http://www.throttlelauncher.com/portal/
TL IS FREEWARE
resolution support: theme dependent

Throttle Launcher is the closest shell you can use to get the TF3D feel.. without actually having TF3D. That's if you use the TF3D pack. there are other packs as well. you can remove tabs, use a flash clock instead of a regular one, use flash widgets (a bit less customizable than FEWidgets.. and slower), use Rumball's weather pack (you can find it here) to get the exact feeling of TF3D's animated weather effects and more, you can use different contact interfaces, like the TF3D's contact swaper.. you've got a music tab, pictures tab, a new stocks tab (created by Rumball as well), a settings tab.. and more. You even have the scrolling feature in the home tab just like in TF3D. Even if you end up using something else, I suggest you at least try TL. it's definately worth the 15 minutes it'll take you to install and look thru.. and you might not want to let it go.

6. *Manila2D AKA M2D AKA TouchFLO2D* - ported from HTC by herg and others.
xda-devs app thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=398173
xda-devs VGA thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=429224
xda-devs skins thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=451702
M2D IS FREEWARE
resolution support: QVGA/VGA(partially)

Manila2D was created by HTC for the latest set of touch phones like the HTC Touch 3G and the HTC Touch. it consists of a specific number of tabs (now changable by a customizer created by mpenguin14 (found here), it has a Home tab with a clock, alarm status, missed calls status and next appointment status, a speed dialer tab, sms tab, email tab, internet tab, photos tab where you can slide thru your photos, music tab where you can play music and view album covers and an app shortcuts tab. In the last version, there's a Footprints tab. Footprints lets you take a picture of a place, and save it with its GPS position, a video, phone number, googlemaps shortcut.. and more. 
M2D fits most HTC's devices today thanks to our lovely forum members who ported it. tabs can be removed and change a bit using the customizer.

7. *TouchFLO3D AKA TF3D* - ported by Chainfire
xda-devs app thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2758694&postcount=240
customization thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=437777
TF3D IS FREEWARE
resolution support: QVGA/VGA

TF3D is different than all other shells as it requires a good gfx engine to run properly. most devices can't run TF3D.. so unless you have.. a Kaiser and up (Polaris, Touch3G, Diamond, Raphael...) don't try it. I won't give anymore details. whoever wants to use TF3D will have to dig in deeper into the forum and read about it.
Currently, the new Touch HD TF3D is being ported to fit HTC devices other than the Touch HD.

8. *iFonz* - by ssj5trunks
xda-devs thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=436656
official website: http://thedogcorner.blogspot.com/
iFonz IS FREEWARE
resolution support: QVGA/VGA

iFonz is the best way to turn your device into an iPhone.. as much as possible. 
nuf said 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SHELL PHOTOS:
http://rapidshare.com/files/192258550/Shell_Previews.zip.html\

*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Feb 3, 2009)

*"which shells is the best shell?" - continued*

9. *HTC Home AKA HHC* - thank you SaltyDawg for reminding me
xda-devs thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=319308
official website: http://www.pocketemu.com/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewforum.php?16
HHC IS FREEWARE
resolution support: QVGA

HTC Home is setup for work. It is a tab adjustable plugin. when you install it.. no adjustments will have to be made in order for you to use it.. it's very straight forward.
of course, you will have to choose speed-dial contacts and apps.. but that's it.

you can use 6 tabs. Home,Apps,Speed-dial,Weather,Sound profiles and Media
the home tab has a clock and sms/mail/missed calls indicators
the apps tab has 9 buttons for 9 apps
the speed-dial tab has 9 speed-dial buttons
the whether button.. well.. 
the sound profiles button lets you choose different profile settings.. such as vibrate, mute and so forth
the media button controls either Media Player or Audio Manager.

you can also use the HTC Home Customizer (link provided above) to change some of the options and replace skins (you can also remove tabs).
HTC Home will take about half of your screen and leave the rest for other plugins. you can, of course, use it with ultimate launch for maximized usage.

10. *Touch Commander* - by mchapman007
xda-devs thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=395150
official website: http://www.touch-commander.com/
Touch Commander IS NOT FREEWARE
resolution support: QVGA only (I think)

Key Components
•Touch Control - you can scroll list, open and minimize applications by finger sweeps
•Today Plugin shows clock, weather, launcher and more
•Cube-like Multipage Launcher starts applications and makes quick calls
•Touch Task-manager allows to close or activate running applications
•Finger-friendly Start Menu is a menu with big icons
•Touch Menu is finger-friendly popup menus
•Titlebar Battery Indicator

you can find screenshots of the shell in the official website.
generally, Touch Commander is sort of an HTC Home but more configurable and changes many other GUI elements as mentioned above.

*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Feb 11, 2009)

*SMS Applications or "How do i enhance messaging?"*

well, the new threaded messaging feature introduced in WM6.1 was certainly a refreshing idea.. 
personally, i like it. it's simple, doesn't require much attention, and it compresses a long long list of messages i have from the age of 7 (?) to a nicely sorted list which i can work with so here is

*SMS Applications or "How do i enhance messaging?"*

then there's a but. that new threaded messaging feature is nice, but not nice enough.. 
so in my eyes, there are 2 options.

one is called:

1.*SmileySMS* - created by "roozbeh"
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=328363
SMILEYSMS IS FREEWARE

There's a reason for why smileySMS is brought here first. the reason is, that i can't see why anyone would need more than what smileysms has to offer.

after installing it, you suddenly see your threads become alive, containing smilies (duh), speedclouds like on the iphone (yes, the quality depends on your screen, but it's really nice), every thread displays the photo of the person you're chatting with (assuming you have it of course), your sms notifications contain the photo as well and are a bit more interactive.. 

SmileySMS also supports skinning, animated smilies, disabling of the application, sounds, zoom, different sound notifications, vibration, disabling of the threaded sms option (which some people are looking for), links inside the messages (you can also click the senders name to see other options) and more.

now the catch is, that there is no catch. what's so great about SmileySMS.. and probably its best feature, is that it intergrates with poutlook. you go thru the regular sms routine for reading and writing.. no additional software.

moreover, SmileySMS is free, which makes it extrasupercool.

please make sure to thank roozbeh after downloading this cool piece of .. plugin? 

the other is called: 

2.*VitoSMS*
http://vitotechnology.com/
VITOSMS IS NOT FREEWARE

VitoSMS is nice. I used to use it once when i needed to send tons of SMS at work. VitoSMS is an application. Unlike smileysms, it has to load.. and if you have a massive amount of SMS it will take a few seconds for it to sync.
Thing is, that VitoSMS reads from poutlook.. so the database stays synchronized all the time. 

VitoSMS is nice (did i say that before?). it looks better than smileySMS (at least in my opinion), it supports all sorts of links, you can send multiple SMS, see different options for the sender including deletion, addition and more.

go ahead. try both and see what you like best.

*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Feb 11, 2009)

*"How to install M2D and replace M2D skins?"*

It seems that people are having a hard time installing Manila2D skins.
So i'll just start from the beginning.

*"How to install M2D and replace M2D skins?"*

1. Download M2D's latest edition from (thanks herg):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=398173

2. Download M2DC's latest edition from (thanks mpenguin):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=427392

3. Install M2D (you can also install any fixes you see fit from the package).

4. Install M2DC

5. By now, M2D is supposed to be running on your device (that is, any other today plugin, after the M2D installation, should be disabled and only TouchFLO2D (M2D) enabled. 

6. either search for skins or go to (thanks albert and twolf):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=451702

7. download your favorite skin.

8. If the skin is in zip format:
a. launch M2DC. 
b. click Add
c. search for your theme's zip file.
d. after adding it, click on it and choose apply theme.
e. after a while you will be asked if you want to switch weather icons and/or tab icons. choose whatever you want...
f.. that's it. you can also browse thru M2DC's tabs.. .it's full of options.

  If the skin is in cab format:
a. install the cab
b. soft reset your device.

Thankfully, M2DC doesn't require soft resets.

There are loads on loads on loads of themes for M2D.. you can also change backgrounds, clock tabs, weather icons... and more.. depending on what you're downloading.

*IMPORTANT* (somewhat): if you want to combine different themes, you can apply one, and then only change the clock... and apply one and choose to NOT switch tabs.. and change backgrounds seperately..

*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*


----------



## nir36 (Mar 5, 2009)

*How to remap hardware buttons?*

Saw a few threads regarding this issue... so here we are

*"How to remap hardware buttons?"*

There are several applications for this purpose, and the default WM app (which is completely useless).

1. *WM Builtin App*

1. go to start/settings/buttons
2. You will see a list of your hardware buttons (some may not appear.. as not all are considered as remapable.
3. Choose the button you'd like to map
4. Assign a program to it from the dropdown menu below

This is as basic as it gets.
now for the real stuff.

2. *HButton*
Official Website - http://hbutton.dyndns.org/
HButton IS FREEWARE

HButton allows you to map all KNOWN MAPABLE hardware buttons on your device to run different applications or perform different event based actions.
One of the best features of HButton is that you can map an endless amount of actions for each buttonl. You can also set the delay between each action (that is, if you use a hardware button to "run iContact" and then "Close Active Application" you can set the delay until it moves from one to the other).
You can also have it cycle between the actions so that it's an endless loop.. or have it run only one cycle, you can have it beep, vibrate, display the action performed when performed.. 

to use HButton.
1. Download HButton
2. Install
3. go to start/programs/hbutton/
4. click on the setup icon (there are several icons there..)
5. choose your preferences
6. choose a button (i.e HButton 3)
7. from the dropdown menu, choose the action you'd like to perform
8. click add
9. choose the next option (if required)
10. setup the running order (you can move actions up and down on the list)
11. choose th button you'd like to map to using the upper arrow
12. click ok
13. move on the the next HW button

You can see that in the default WM App the mapping of the desired HW button will appear as "mapped to HButton #X"..

No reset needed.

3. *AE Button Plus*
Official Website - http://ae.inc.ru/aebplus.php
AE Button Plus IS NOT FREEWARE (altho there's an older version which IS freeware)

AE Button Plus will do more than map hardware buttons and the mapping option will map more than only the KNOWN MAPABLE hardware buttons. You can map the Red/Green buttons and the volume buttons as well.
AEB allows you to change the delay as well, change power off levels, screen orientation, backlight settings.. and lots more.
Of course, the main issue here is the mapping. You can map a hardware button for Single Click, Double Click, Triple Click and Long Press. You can also choose the "Unbind Only" option which will unbind a hardware button from it's existing action.
I will not go over all mapping options because it's korazie.. but i'll just let you know what you need to do to map a button and you can play with it (you SHOULD play with it).

To map an HW button using AEBP
1. Download AEBP
2. Install
3. Run AEBP
4. Choose a hardware key from the menu
5. Click the below screen (where it says "Do not touch button")
6. From the dropdown menu, choose "Handle by AEBPlus"
7. Choose your desired key press sequence
8. You can choose between many many, many... MANY.. many options. the first one is to run an application. you can also "press enter", "press esc", simulate the dpad buttons, activate wifi, bluetooth, phone, cut, paste, Alt-Tab... and much more.
9. Click File/Save and Exit
10. Soft reset (not always a must.. but recommended)

4. *Dredsensor* - created by Dredger97
XDA-Thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=472280
Dredsensor IS FREEWARE

Dredsensor is meant for the Diamond and Touch Pro devices as it's purpose is mainly to let you remap the annoying Home and Arrow HW buttons which are COMPLETELY useless if not mapped.
You can use it to also map the Green/Red buttons.
Mapping options are not as broad as in AEBP but good enough.
You can choose which screen the mapping will be applied to (i.e if you want to map a hardware button to perform a specific action while the screen shows a specific application, that's what you should use). You can also create a general mapping profile to use the hardware buttons similarily in all windows.
You can map to Double Tab, Click and Long Click.
the default option is to vibrate when an HW is pressed. you can disable that option. You can also block the scrolling wheel's option.
There are many options here.. like running applications, events, simulating HW or Soft keys... and more.

to use Dredsensor
1. download and install
2. run dredsensorcfg
3. will continue later.. gotta go.


----------



## nir36 (Mar 5, 2009)

*"How do I upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?"*

*"How do I upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?"*

As this is an EXTREMELY long subject, I will post links to major threads/sections concerning this issue and leave it at that. You will need to dig in a bit to find exactly what you're looking for.. and read a bit, that is, to understand the risks and the necessary steps. There is no point in asking questions like "how do I flash a ROM?" in the Q&A thread as we will just return a link pointing to the Wiki.. or something of that sort.
You can also go to the XDA-Wiki and look for information (there is ****LOAD of information there about ROMs..)

To save you the trouble i will first tell you that flashing a rom consists of a few stages.
1. CID Unlocking
2. Hard/Soft SPLing
3. Flashing

This is very general. some devices need different things.. you will have to dig it out.

Wallaby - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=268
Blue Angel - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=386
Himalaya - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=428469
Alpine - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=287
Magician - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=231410
Wizard - http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index.php?pagename=Wizard Windows Mobile 6 for newbies
Universal - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=357
Prophet - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=377545
Atom - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=388
Charmer - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=363882
Hermes - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=299462
Trinity - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=359
Artemis - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=362
Herald - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=361
Athena - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=429013
Kaiser - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=433835
Elf - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=406721
Vogue - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=391
Nike - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=367370
Diamond - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=416211
Opal - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=444
Blackstone - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=453
Polaris - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=399
Titan - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=384
Gene - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=472169
Pharos - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=398726
Juno - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=426
Sedna - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=434
Shift - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=395
Raphael - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=448008
Rose - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=459
Jade - http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=463
X1 - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=446070


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## nir36 (Mar 6, 2009)

*"How do I 'safely' uninstall applications?" or "Remove Programs"*

This has been asked more than once..

*"How do I 'safely' uninstall applications?" or "Remove Programs"*

There are 3 ways to remove programs.

1. *Deleteing manually*

You can delete files and registry values manually if you know where everything sits. If you do.. you don't need this guide so this actually is meant to tell you that if you don't know how to manually delete programs, don't even try and go to either par 2 or 3.

2. *Settings menu Remove Programs*

There is a built in Remove Programs app in windows mobile. you can use it to uninstall programs, tho it usually leave a few files/registry values hanging around. it's good for fast removal if you know that you're removing a light program with only a few files which doesn't leave a hard trace on your system.. like iContact skins... for example.

just go to start/settings/system/Remove Programs..

3. *SKTools*
Official Website - http://www.s-k-tools.com/
SKTools IS NOT FREEWARE

SKTools has MANY options other than just program removal.. but i won't specify any of them since it isn't the right place to do that.
SKTools lets you use one of 2 uninstall options - Standard Uninstall and Uninstall. 
The Standard Uninstall is exactly what I mentioned in par 2.
The Uninstall option, is actually the SKTools uninstall, which deletes a good amount of registry values related to the installation and deletes all files related (of course, there are sometimes glitches.. but it does the job well usually).
I won't DEFINATELY suggest using it and it also has the Clean option which you can use after installing/uninstalling lots of apps.


----------



## nir36 (Mar 6, 2009)

*"How do I remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"*

*How do I remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"*

Some (like me) might not want to view all sips available on their system in the SIP's menu. to remove some of the SIPs you will have to edit the registry (you can use DotFred's TaskManager to do that).

SKTools can be used to remove SIPs... so if you purchased SKTools, you might as well use it.
Incase you didn't..

this was written by mtn_lion (thank you).

This procedure worked for me:

0. First, set the default input method to something other than HTC Keyboard or HTC Keypad (search these forums for reg hack or "defaultIM.exe");

1. Search the device's registry for "issip" (short for "issipinputmethod");

2. At each found "1", go up to the parent key and identify the input method;

3. When you find each of "HTC Keyboard" and "HTC Keypad" input method, go up to its parent key (the long numeric string) and *delete that whole key* (for safety, export it first so you'll have a backup);

4. Now go into HKLM\Software and *delete*the whole "Tegis" key.

5. Soft reset.

Notes: (a) Merely setting "issipinputmethod" to "0" for the unwanted items was not effective. (b) Since those unwanted input methods are part of ROM, there's nothing in "Remove Programs" to uninstall. I did try explicitly installing them (you can find the .cab in these forums), then uninstalling, but that was useless.

P.S. If you'll export the reg keys from steps 3 and 4 and upload or PM them to me, I'll turn them into a "remover" to make this easier for others in future.

*Here's a list of SIP's for your to work with...: (courtesy of RelixXII)*

HTC Full QWERTY"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{36BC8FF6-8241-4c36-ABDE-204885471FEE}]
@="Full QWERTY"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{36BC8FF6-8241-4c36-ABDE-204885471FEE}\IsSIPInputMethod]
@="1"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{36BC8FF6-8241-4c36-ABDE-204885471FEE}\InprocServer32]
@="\\Windows\\ezinput.dll"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{36BC8FF6-8241-4c36-ABDE-204885471FEE}\DefaultIcon]
@="\\Windows\\ezinput.dll,0"

======================================
HTC Compact QWERTY:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{62B00599-25D2-4e09-8C48-03BF26DB8517}]
@="Compact QWERTY"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{62B00599-25D2-4e09-8C48-03BF26DB8517}\IsSIPInputMethod]
@="1"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{62B00599-25D2-4e09-8C48-03BF26DB8517}\InprocServer32]
@="\\Windows\\ezinput.dll"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{62B00599-25D2-4e09-8C48-03BF26DB8517}\DefaultIcon]
@="\\Windows\\ezinput.dll,0"

========================================
HTC Phone Keypad:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{198D503A-EFFE-4afd-BC54-EED333C80E6D}]
@="Phone Keypad"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{198D503A-EFFE-4afd-BC54-EED333C80E6D}\IsSIPInputMethod]
@="1"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{198D503A-EFFE-4afd-BC54-EED333C80E6D}\InprocServer32]
@="\\Windows\\ezinput.dll"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{198D503A-EFFE-4afd-BC54-EED333C80E6D}\DefaultIcon]
@="\\Windows\\ezinput.dll,0"
========================================
Keyboard:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429667-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}]
"KBMode"=dword:00000000
"ShiftLock"=dword:00000000
@="Keyboard"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429667-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}\DefaultIcon]
@="msim.dll,0"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429667-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}\IsSIPInputMethod]
@="1"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429667-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}\InprocServer32]
@="msim.dll"

========================================
Block Recognizer:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429691-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}]
"Desc"="With Block Recognizer you can enter characters using single strokes, a technique you may be familiar with."
"Accents"=dword:00000000
@="Block Recognizer"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429691-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}\DefaultIcon]
@="msim.dll,0"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429691-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}\IsSIPInputMethod]
@="1"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429691-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}\InprocServer32]
@="msim.dll"

=======================================
Letter Recognizer:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429690-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}]
"ShiftLock"=dword:00000000
"Desc"="With Letter Recognizer you can enter characters using natural character strokes and gestures you may be familiar with."
"Accents"=dword:00000000
@="Letter Recognizer"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429690-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}\DefaultIcon]
@="msim.dll,0"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429690-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}\IsSIPInputMethod]
@="1"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42429690-ae04-11d0-a4f8-00aa00a749b9}\InprocServer32]
@="msim.dll"

========================================
Transcriber:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0034DD0-2AD4-11d1-9CB0-E84BE8000000}]
"Desc"="With Transcriber you can write in cursive, print or mixed handwriting on the screen and your ink is instantly recognized."
@="Transcriber"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0034DD0-2AD4-11d1-9CB0-E84BE8000000}\IsSIPInputMethod]
@="1"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0034DD0-2AD4-11d1-9CB0-E84BE8000000}\InprocServer32]
@="\\windows\\TranscriberSip.Dll"


----------



## nir36 (Mar 7, 2009)

*"How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"*

a good idea by anagarika to write a guide about this issue.
it is indeed very useful to have all your cabs ready for installation after a new ROM is flashed or after a hard-reset was performed.
Well, most apps come as cabs... but a lot also come as PC Installation files. some extractable, some are not. so...

*"How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"*

1. Download the desired EXE installation file.
2. connect your device to your PC using activesync
3. run the installer file and wait for instructions
4. At some point, a message will appear: "Please check your mobile device to see if additional steps are necessary to complete the installation"
5. At this point, you will see the installation screen on your device asking you where to install the app. DO NOT choose. 
6. Instead, run your fav file explorer and conduct a search for the cab file (if you know its name) or look for it on your device in /windows/AppMgr or in /Application Data/Volatile. you can also look it up on your PC in /windows/Windows Mobile, /Porgram files/Microsoft Activesync or any other folder which was created by the installation.
7. now you can complete the installation or cancel it.

Remember, every app puts the cab in a different location. this is app dependant.. so you might have to look in all folders mentioned above till you find the cab. fortunately, this is required only once 

cheers


----------



## nir36 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Next guide soon*

Reserved...


----------



## Aegishua (May 6, 2009)

*[GUIDE]Registry Tweaks for Volume*

Sorry if this has already been posted but there are a couple of things that are worth outlining to most users.. for example there are registry entries that allow you to change the volume and increase it significantly beyond windows actually supports and there are various other edits.. *but one edit i really would like is to disable the Incoming Call Bubble*..(haven't found a solution for it yet) but i thought i'd just provide everyone else with what i've found so far. (I take no credit for these registry edits)


*Volume Edits*

HKCU\ControlPanel\Volume\

DWORD - Ringer
(HEX)Increase it to 0x#<change it to 5 or higher> to increase it to its maximum volume. - Only tested on the Atom Life
(DEC)Increase it to over 5 to increase the volume

DWORD - Volume
Same as Ringer DWORD

*In Call Edits*

*REMOVE SOUNDS WHEN ADJUSTING VOLUME INCALL*
HKCU\ControlPanel\Sounds\StandardIncallVolume
HKCU\ControlPanel\Sounds\QuietestIncallVolume
HKCU\ControlPanel\Sounds\LoudestIncallVolume

STRING - Script 
Remove the 'p' in the script strings to remove the noises while in a call. This makes the volume increase smoother and removes the annoying noises.
*
INCREASE INCALL VOLUME *

HKCU\Control Panel\SoundCategories\InCall

DWORD - InitVol
Defaults to around 2 - 5, Increase this to 5 or Higher

*
Ringtone Edits*

HKCU\ControlPanel\Sounds\Ringtone0

STRING - Script 


			
				htcwiki said:
			
		

> cN = set volume to N in percentage max volume
> fN = flash notification LED for N seconds
> p = play ringtone. Note that this will play the ringtone all the way through before continuing with the next code.
> r = repeat. Note that this should be the last code in your Script string, if used at all. The repeat will be from the most recent a. So: v3apr will vibrate once then repeat the ring signal.
> ...

Click to collapse



*RINGTONE VOLUME*
HKCU\Control Panel\SoundCategories\Ring

DWORD - InitVol
Defaults to around 2 - 5, Increase this to 5 or Higher
*
Notifications Edits*

HKCU\ControlPanel\Notifications
This works for any Options DWORDs in most if not all of those strings.
*NOTE: DOESN'T WORK WITH the PHONE STRING (ring notification)*



			
				http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/06/24/tweak-and-configure-how-notifications-work-in-windows-mobile-notifications/ said:
			
		

> 0 - Show icon
> 1 - Show icon and play notification sound
> 2 - Show icon and vibration
> 3 - Show icon and vibration and play notification sound
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nir36 (May 13, 2009)

*Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader*

A lot of people are asking about flashing from cards/internal storage as this can solve a lot of problems.



*Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage*

For instance, if you flashed a wrong ROM on your Polaris, and it wouldn't load, you can flash the new ROM image without loading using the CustomRUU on your PC, which also doesn't require you to have those mentioned 50% of battery power (tho it's recommended to have a decent amount so you don't misflash).

*use the following steps to flash a new ROM from your SD Card:*

1. Copy the ROM's nbh file to the root dir of your card.
2. Rename the nbh file to ****img.nbh  - **** being 4 letters which differ from device to device (for instance, Diamond is diamimg.nbh, Blackstone is blacimg.nbh, Polaris is polaimg.nbh, Kaiser is kaisimg.nbh... and so and so. You can find those 4 letters for each device that supports SD ROM Flashing in this forum. Just conduct a search or go to the specified section for your device in the XDA-Wiki).
3. Find the combination of hardware keys needed to be pressed to go to the flashing screen (you can find the combination in the forum/xda-wiki as well.. for each device).
4. Follow the instructions on the screen
5. When the device is done flashing and you get a confirmation, reset your device.


In the case of Internal Storage, if you can't load WM, you can't move a new ROM Image File to your device, thus you won't be able to flash one, unless you use the bootloader screen to flash, which doesn't require loading the OS.
You can use the bootloader method on devices with SD Cards as well.. 

*use the following steps to flash a new ROM from your Internal Storage-Bootloader:*

1. find the combination of hardware keys refering your device to the bootloader menu (a stripe-colored screen) 
2. Connect your device to the PC and wait for the device to be recognized and driver to be installed.
3. You will then be able to load the regular RUU ROM loader and follow the regular instructions fitting your device and flash the ROM.

Cheers


----------



## selyb (Jul 12, 2009)

nir36 said:


> *Setting URL associations*
> 
> This issue doesn't contain much info.
> Every browser (at least to my knowledge), contains the option to choose it as the device's default browser.
> ...

Click to collapse



url associations are located under HKCR\'protocol'
e.g. if the address begins with http then the association for it is under HKCR\http
ditto for ftp, mms, etc.

so, to change the association for http, open your favorite registry editor, navigate to HKCR\http\shell\open\command and change it (default is iexplore %1)
*note:* typically you would want to edit https to match http


----------



## Farmer Ted (Jul 13, 2009)

> *"How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"*

Click to collapse



I've found recently that some desktop installers can be opened up with 7-zip (these were sk software installers from handango).  You can get the cab that way as well.

Another way to do it is with Sk Tools (you need one of the two latest versions).  Install the software through your pc, then go to the 'Installed Programs' tool.  Highlight the program, and select 'make cab.'  Done!  Now, if you want to get tricky, you can register the program (if it's paid for) and tweak the settings.  Do a deep scan to see if any additional reg keys have been created.  If so, after selecting 'make cab,' go to the Action menu and select 'Add registry value.'  Add all of the new values to the cab.  You can also add files that may have appeared (such as setup databases-or a start menu shortcut, if you moved the shortcut).  Now, when you create the cab, it will have all your settings cooked in.  Be sure to name it properly, so you don't do something dumb like post it on the web with your registration info in it.  This has worked pretty well for me, although I've had problems re-packing opera mini 4.2.


----------



## timmymarsh (Jul 14, 2009)

*How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d.*

*Now this is my first attempt at a Guide, if you have any comments please PM me and i will edit as necessary*​ 

*If you are trying to add your custom city to either manila 2.1 or 2.5, then try this application first, if you do it properly you should not need to do it manually as my directions below, thanks to JVH3*   :  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=546141

I have seen many posts from people asking how to assign their own city for weather, in both touchflo 2d and 3d.​ 
Whilst there are many posts out there that adequately show this, experience and having read many posts, it would seem some people are have difficulty, so i thought i would try and write the definitive guide ​ 
*For Touchflo 3d - This method has been tested on Stock Roms & Cooked roms with manila versions 1-2.5.  Many thanks to all those who created the necessary apps so we can achieve our goal (such as andreas.falke)* ​ 
You will need to download a few apps and programmes first, this is what you need. 
1. Download and install sql lite from below (included in zip is the manila file 2330fc3c_manila you will need to alter). Unzip the file to where you want.
2. Download weather data base editor cab from below and install to main memory on your PPC
3. Download touch commander cab and install it to main memory on your PPC (not sdcard).​ 
Ok, you've downloaded everything you need, shall we make a start?​ 
1. On you PC, right click the included manila file included in the sql file and goto properties, remove read only or archive attributes.
2. Visit Accuweather.com and search for your city. Once you have found your city, you will see in the address bar at the top of your browser screen something like : http://www.accuweather.com/world-index-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&locCode=*EUR|JE|JE---|JERSEY*|&u=1. We are interested in the locCode, so for this example we will use mine which is EUR|JE|JE---|JERSEY
3. Run SQL lite, click "open an existing Data base" and choose the 2330fc3c_manila file in the sql lite folder.
4. Click the Browse Data tab. Now i would recommend for ease of use changing an existing city you wont use that matches the first letter of your own city. For this example you will see that i have altered Jersey, US for my needs. (you can scroll to the next page by clicking the arrow buttons to the 
bottom left)​ 






5. Double click the CityName you will be changing, Add the city, here it is Jersey. When done click apply changes.
6. Add the region and state if required. You will know if you need to do this by viewing another city in the same country, for UK we don't need to do this, 
but US you do.
7. Double Click Country and alter as per item 5.
8. Don't bother altering longitude and latitude, they are all mostly set at zero.
9. Change the accuweather code you have found as per example, always applying changes afterwards.
10. *IMPORTANT* - Change the timezone to the correct minutes as per a similar city in your country, mine is 0 for GMT, Spain is -60, Turkey is -120 and so on.
11. Finally change the msid code to one relevant to your country (this will ensure your city is easily found in its proper country and not anywhere else) so the UK is 85, Spain is 105, China is 210 and so on. 
12. When you have finished all alterations click on the save data base at the top (next to the open button) and close sql lite programme.
13. Ok all alterations needed have been made to the manila file. You now need to right click the manila file you have just altered and re-apply the read 
only attributes from properties.
14. Transfer the manila file to ur sd card or any other location (apart from windows folder) by what ever means, active sync, bluetooth etc.
15. Open Total Commander on your PPC. Navigate to the manila file you have just transfered.
16. Click copy/move and copy it to the windows folder.
17. Ensure the copy was successfully by navigating to the windows folder and checking the date on it, it should read todays date if it was successful.
18. Now at this point, i would soft reset the device to apply the changes to the manila file (i find this is the most reliable way, some people depending on 
version don't have to do this)
19. Once rebooted, run the weatherdata base editor. Check you city is on there in the relevant country, you should find it easily, then close the programme.
20. On your home screen, click the clock, add your city and highlight it so it is set as local.
21. On your weather tab, find your city and update the weather. 

If you have followed the guide, you will now be able to see your weather in the tab and the calender tab (depending on manila version)...... CONGRATS! 


______________________________________________​


*For Touchflo 2d - Scotchua has already done a very good guide   here so please give him your thanks *

One thing that wasn't noted in his guide was to ensure to remove the read only properties from the xml file, then re-apply them after saving your changes.  Then just copy the file using total commander as the guide states


----------



## wg5566 (Aug 3, 2009)

This article is writen by *HobbesIsReal* and originally posted on *www.wmexperts.com* .

Just add a short comment on registry editing tools:

_The best WM regieditor running on desktop is __CeRegEditor__, it includes many useful functions such as registry comparision etc._
_The combination of __DotFred's TaskMgr.exe__ + __Total Commander__ make us never need a stand-alone registry editing tool on device. _
_Plus for a real tweak addict better purchase the __SKTracker__, another 'tweaker's dream'_.


*Original Article: *
*How To: Edit the Registry*
_Posted on Wednesday, Feb 20, 2008 by __HobbesIsReal_ 


Registry Edits (or as some call them hacks or tweaks) are often times one of the great mysteries of the WM world that can either totally baffle or flat out scare the bejeezus out of first time WM phone owners, or even sometimes veteran users for that matter. But with a little direction and a few proactive and preventive steps, these fears are more often than not largely exaggerated. Registry edits are cool, useful, helpful, can fine tune / optimize / personalize your phone, or sometimes might simply be important to know how to do in order to fix your phone. Editing the Registry is easy, can be safe, and fun to explore and that is what this article is geared to do. 

A lot of registry editing tutorials are really short, expecting the reader to have some experience or knowledge with it already, and assume you already know basically what they are talking about. This article is assuming you have never heard of the registry, let alone what you can do with it. I will show you how to safely backup, explore, and edit your phone's registry. The goal here is to clear up all the urban legends about physically and literally blowing up your phone in a ball of flame, resulting in burning down your house and loosing all of your worldly possessions just by tweaking the wrong thing in your WM phone's Registry... and then to open up a whole new world for you with your WM phone.



*First thing's first: What the Heck is the Registry??*

First of all, please note that due to how complex the registry is under the hood, that I have taken some liberties in simplifying some of the terms and definitions. In other words, from a programmer's point of view, I am not going to be completely accurate or comprehensive. But from a user's point of view who simply wants to edit their WM phone's registry to stop their Bluetooth LED light from blinking and annoying the heck out of them, it is perfectly accurate info.

WikiPedia has a pretty good definition of what the Registry is: 
_The Windows registry is a directory which stores settings and options for the operating system for Microsoft ....Windows Mobile. It contains information and settings for all the hardware, operating system software, most non-operating system software, users, preferences of the (Mobile Phone), etc. Whenever a user makes changes to Control Panel settings, file associations, system policies, or most installed software, the changes are reflected and stored in the registry._
_Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Registry _
_For a real geeky detail explanation of what the registry is go here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/256986_ ​Now that you still don't have a clue what the registry is, let me try to explain it. Think of the registry as a single file that holds nearly every possible setting for your phone, the WM OS, any software or game installed on the phone, etc. Think of it as a single file that basically tells the phone who it is, what it has on it, and how to do everything you want it to do. Think of it as just one big file with all the settings for your phone (the hardware), the Operating System, and the software installed. So for example, if you wanted to keep the keyboard backlight to stay lit for 60 seconds instead of only the highest option available of 30 seconds in the settings, you can go into the registry and change it to 60 seconds yourself.

So no matter what you call it, registry edit, tweak, or a hack, you are simply just changing a setting on your phone. That's it. Nothing more.

Editing the registry is officially and traditionally considered a task saved for power users only. But with the instructions and tools in this article this wonderful tool can be opened up to anyone with a WM device.



*Safely editing your registry*

Not to scare you off from having fun with the cool suggestions in this article, but now before we get started is the perfect time to address the fears of blowing up your phone with editing your registry... look at the _reality_ of any possible risks, and how to restore your phone to its previous state no matter what you do. The two main fears that new users have when starting to look into the registry is:
*1) *Fatally killing your phone forever
*2)* Losing all of your personal information without ever being able to get it all back​Both of these are valid... but only to a point. As you will see below, you can stop your phone from working by editing the registry, but this can usually and easily be fixed by a doing a hard reset. The second is not a major concern either, _as long as_ you have a current backup, which is easy to do.


*The Reality of your possible risks*






It is important to know that if you are editing the registry and it is done carelessly or without a few simple precautions, you can easily stop your phone from working and lose all of your personal data. In a case like this, you have more than likely not "_bricked_" your phone, but have caused an error where it cannot run "_as is_" with the changes you made, but it will run again as soon as you do a hard reset. A hard reset changes it back to as if it just left the factory. In other words, the phone will work just fine again, but none of your personal information or software you installed will be on the phone any longer. 

The bottom line is that when playing with the registry, you should always be able to hard reset the phone to wipe out any bad errors you may have caused, but in the process wipe out your personal information as well. So in reality, for the most part, the only thing at risk is your personal information, settings you have changed, and software you personally installed, which is really easy to backup and restore so you can have it all back again. 

I guess for liability sake, I have to say to "_proceed at your own risk_" as Murphy's Law often times proves, anything can happen no matter if it is likely or not. Beyond urban legend reports of someone posting that they heard from their best friend's wife's manicurist's dog walker's cousin's mom, who is a totally reliable source that works at a Sprint's independently owned mall outlet in Backwater, WY that they saw a phone another Sprint rep was working on that was totally bricked because the customer edited the wrong key in the registry... I have personally not seen a situation where a hard reset cannot fix a registry edit (and I know someone somewhere is going to point out where and why I am wrong about this). 

Basically put, you should be able to recover from nearly any _published and verified _registry edit with no real worries beyond having to do a hard reset and restore you latest backup.



So again, if you do make a change in the registry that stops your phone from working, then there are two simple steps to get it working again:
Do a hard rest on your phone (see the manual for your phone to see which buttons you need to push while you use the stylus to hit the reset button)
Restore your latest backup with all of your personal information and settings
That's it. These two steps are the worst that you should face. No balls of flames... no eternal paperweights. 

_to be continued_​


----------



## wg5566 (Aug 3, 2009)

_continue_



*Safe steps to take when editing the Registry*

There are two points of advice I will always give to anyone when tweaking their registry.

*The first* is to not just go around in the registry and start changing settings willynilly just to see what happens, as you will get unexpected and sometimes fatal results, but instead to stick only with published tweaks that have been posted in articles, proven to work in forums, or found in books. There is always a percentage that will stand out as exceptions, but with most of these published and verified tweaks, even if you accidentally enter in the wrong setting, you can still just go back in and correct it. No harm, no foul. 

*My second point* of advice is a strong one... _no one, no matter how experienced, should ever touch their registry without doing this step first!_ That is to do a complete backup *each* _*time*_ before you edit your registry to make sure that all of your latest settings and personal info are saved and ready to restore at anytime for any reason. *Sprite Backup or SPB Backup* are the two backup programs I personally recommend.

This is absolutely the single, _hands down_, *MUST HAVE software!* There is nothing more frustrating (or heartbreaking) than when you just got your phone all set up just like you want it, and you have all your contacts entered, all your games installed, all the registry tweaks are just the way you want them... and then... tragedy strikes and for whatever reason, you are forced to do a hard reset on your phone wiping out all your changes and bringing the phone back to the same state as if you just opened the box for the first time. Either backup program will work fine. It is often times more of a personal preference vs features. I personally use Sprite Backup.

SPB Backup:​ 


 

​ 
Sprite Backup:​ 


 

 

​ 



*Registry Editors*

Generally speaking, whenever you open up a window that has any options to adjust any settings, this is simply a visual and simple interface to making a registry edit (think of it as a mini registry editor). So for example, let's say that you wanted to change your phone number in the Owner Information for your phone. You could open up a registry editor, navigate to the correct spot where the owner information is stored in the registry, open up the correct Key, change it to your new phone number, and save it (you will be able to do this BTW by the end of this article). Or from the Today Page on your phone you could simply click on Menu / Settings / Personal / Owner Information. Then when the window pops up with all of your contact information, you change the phone number and click save. 

Either way, you did the same thing... you changed a setting in the registry. So, little did you know that you have been doing Registry Edits all along on your phone, but never even realized it! 

But to give you a real opportunity to browse all the settings in the Registry, then you will need a Registry Editor. There are loads of them available ranging from free to around $30. As with anything, some are better than others. Below are is probably the popular free and pay for registry editors. 

My personal favorite and the one I have used for the last several years is the Resco registry editor included in Resco Explorer 2007. The cool thing about Resco Explorer 2007 is that is also includes _THE_ best file manager for WM, built in picture viewer, encryption to protect your personal information, networking browsing, supports ZIP compression, and has an FTP explorer. It also gives you the advantage of drag and drop options along with multiple selection. This is a MUST HAVE software application for any WM phone, IMHO. In fact, look for my in depth review of this product in the very near future at WMExperts.com. When giving step by directions I will be using Resco Registry Editor.



 

 

​ 
The best Free Registry Editor is PHM Registry Editor: 



 

​ 

*Registry Tweak Programs that do it all for your*





There are also programs that when you open them up, they look just like settings in WM. It puts a safety net in between the user and the registry. You change anything you want and it will edit the registry in the right spot for you. This is by far the safest (and fastest) way to do the most common and the most popular registry edits without even getting your hands dirty. If you are really intimidated (or too lazy to do it yourself) then this is a great solution. If this is the way you want to go, you don't even need to read any further as the rest of the article shows you how to do what these programs do all by yourself. The downside to these options is that you are limited to only the registry edits that they offer. Tweaks2K2 is a good (and very popular) example of this.

......._PSSSTTTT_.....even if you are using a program like Tweaks2k2, please always do a full backup before using it!​ 
_to be continued_​


----------



## wg5566 (Aug 3, 2009)

_continue_


*Understanding the Structure of the Registry*








Now for those that want to learn how to edit the registry themselves, let's dig in. In order to follow someone's direction of where to find a setting to change in the registry, you will need to know the basics about how the registry is organized and some basic lingo (i.e. subtree, key, subkey, or value). So this is the only time that we are forced to get really geeked up in this article. 



*What's all that now?*

Okay first of all, there a few words that we need to make sure everyone understands so that we are all talking on the same page. Here are some basic terms and what they mean:

*tree*
This is where you start. The registry is divided up into 4 different sections called Subtrees. As far as navigating around, you could think of these as different hard drives on a PC.​ 
*key*
A key is a general area in a subtree. You can think of this like a folder on a hard drive.​ 
*subkey*
This is basically the second layer down in a key. You could think of this like a subfolder.​ 
*value*
A value holds a specific setting in a subkey. Think of it like a file. This is what it is all about... getting to the value of a key or subkey to change its setting. There are several different type of values, i.e. Dword or binary. You usually do not have to worry about this when editing values are already in the registry, as they are already assigned as the appropriate value type.

*address*
The location of a value. See below for the format of writing a registry address.​ 

*How the registry is organized*

This is only important in this article with the eye of being able to navigate in the registry and how to find a specific value (or setting) that someone shares on a forum, article, or book. 

The registry is organized in a tree structure. When you look at the registry in a Registry Editor, it looks very similar to what your PC looks like when looking at it with Windows Explorer. You will always start with one of the 4 subtrees when trying to find a value to change in the registry. Here are the subtrees that are in the registry:

*HKEY_USERS*
Contains all the actively loaded user profiles on the computer.​ 
HKEY_USERS is sometimes abbreviated as "*HKU*."

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER*
Contains the root of the configuration information for the user who is currently logged on. The user's folders, screen colors, and Control Panel settings are stored here. This information is associated with the user's profile.​ 
This key is sometimes abbreviated as "*HKCU*". 

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE*
Contains configuration information particular to the handheld (for any user).​ 
This key is sometimes abbreviated as "*HKLM*." 

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT* 
The information that is stored here makes sure that the correct program opens when you open a file by using Mobile Explorer. Most registry edits are in the other three subtrees​ 
This key is sometimes abbreviated as "*HKCR*."


*Navigating the Registry*

Phew... now we got past that part, let's show you how to navigate in the registry. It is really pretty easy. As I mentioned above the registry is organized in a tree structure, much like hard drives and folders are organized on a Windows PC. There are two ways to go to the value you want to change. You can drill down in the tree structure (folders) to find it... or you can do a search and jump right there, if you know exactly what the name of the subkey or value is. 
......._PSSSTTTT_.....before we continue did you remember to do a full backup?​ 

*Navigate to a Value*

First of all let's show you how to actually navigate on your own to a specific value. Most of us have seen how we might write a location of a file on a Windows PC. You first put the hard drive (subtree) followed by a folder (key) followed by a subfolder (subkey) followed by the document name (value) with each part separated by a backslash "\". It might look like this "_C:\My Documents\Work\Expense_Report.xls_". It is exactly the same with a registry address as well. You put the Subtree (think of C:\ or D:\ on a PC) followed by a Key (think of folder) followed by a Subkey (think of subfolder) followed by the Value (think of file) with each one separated by a backslash "\". 

For example to change the startup homepage for Windows Mobile Internet Explorer in a registry editor you would go to "_HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Start Page_" and change the website address to what you want, i.e. "_http://www.WMExperts.com_". This is really easy as when you first open up a registry editor you will see the 4 Subtrees. In this example you will see a + sign next to the Subtree called "_HKEY_CURRENT_USER_". Simply click on the + sign. Now you will see a list of Keys (folders). Scroll down until you see "_Software_" and just like before click on the + sign. Then scroll down until you see "_Microsoft_" and.. you guessed it... click on the + sign. Now scroll down until you see "_Internet Explorer_" and click on it. Now in the window below that you will see the value (file) called "_Main_". Click on it to open it. After it opens then simply type in the homepage you want your Mobile Internet Explorer to start with, i.e. "_http://www.WMExperts.com_" and click save or done. That's it. You just edited your registry. It is that easy.

Now I want to walk you through one more very popular registry edit with screen shots for every step of the way. I will be using Resco Registry Editor for this example. This registry edit is called GlyphCache... why they named the subkey that is beyond me, but what is important is that this tweak can greatly speed up how fast your phone runs and responds! This is often times the very first registry hack that veteran WM users will do when they first buy a new WM phone. Here is how you might see this registry edit spelled out in a forum, book, or article:
_Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\GDI\GLYPHCACHE\_
_You can change the "limit" value :_
_4096 : this will slow down the display, but use less memory (default setting on Palm-size PC)_
_8192 : this is the default value on Pocket PC, average memory/performances_
_16384 : this will speed up the display, but use more memory, twice the default Pocket PC value_​What this means is that we need to navigate to _"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\GDI\GLYPHCACHE\" _open up the value called "_Limit_" and change the setting to either "_4096_", "_8192_", or "_16384_" and save it.

Okay, now this is how to actually do it. Once you open up Resco Registry Editor, you will see all 4 of the Subtrees. 

Click on the + sign next to _"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE_". And you will see the keys expanded below it.



 

​ 
Now in the top window, scroll down until you see "System" and click on the + sign so that all the subkeys are expanded out below it.

Next scroll down until you see the subkey called "_GDI_" and click on the + sign to expand it out as well so that you see "_GLYPHCACHE_" and click on it.



 

​ 
Now with the "_GLYPHCACHE_" selected, look at the bottom window and you will see the value called "_Limit_" currently set to "_8192_". 

Click on the value called "Limit" to open it up. Do not change the name of the value, but do change the number to either "_4096_", "_8192_", or "_16384_" (hint... the more RAM your phone has, the higher the number you want to choose) and click "Done".



 

​ 
That's it. You just did yet another registry edit. If you find the number you chose actually slows down your phone, then follow these steps again and choose one of the other numbers until you find the one that is best for your specific model of phone.

_to be continued_​


----------



## wg5566 (Aug 3, 2009)

_continue _​ 

*Search for a value*

Now if you know the exact name of the value (setting) then you can do a search for the value instead of drilling down to find it. This is also very helpful if you know the name of the value, but do not know what key or subkey it is under. So, let's do the exact same registry tweak as above, but this time let's find it by searching. First, click "_Menu_" and then "_Find_".

In the search window, type in "glyphcache".



 

​ 
Click on "Done" and it will start searching the registry...

If it does not find the exact value of the subkey you want, then click on "Menu" and "Find Next". Repeat as needed until it finds the one you are looking for.



 

​ 
Once it finds the value or subkey you are looking for, in this case _"GLYPHCACHE"_ under the subkey "_GDI_", click on "_GLYPHCACHE_" and look at the bottom window and you will see the value called "Limit".

Click on the value called "Limit" to open it up. Do not change the name of the value, but do change the number to either "_4096_", "_8192_", or "_16384_" (hint... the more RAM your phone has the higher the number you want to choose) and click "Done".



 

​ 
Now you just did a registry edit by drilling down in the registry tree and by searching for it.


*Getting ready to move on to the next one*

Above is a pretty good example of how most registry edits are done. Some registry tweaks will require that you change two or more values. Just repeat the above steps for each value you have to change. 

Some registry edits will require you to add a value. I would recommend that you only do this after you have had experience working with the registry. There are several different kinds of values and you have to make sure you have the right one, and with all the right settings. This is beyond the scope of the goals of this article.

If you feel a registry hack is too complicated for your comfort level, no worries, just skip it.

......._PSSSTTTT_.....again, before we continue did you remember to do a full backup?​ 

*Good Registry Edits to Start With*

When looking at registry edits posted on forums, on websites, in articles, or in books, it is important to know that some of them are specific to a version of WM (i.e. only in WM 03) and that some are specific to a certain model of phone (i.e. Treo 700wx). Normally, when this is the case, this information will be posted with the registry edit, but if not and you try to find it on your phone and the value you are looking for is not there, then there is a good chance this is why. Just move on to another registry tweak.

After you make a registry edit, some of them will not take effect until after you do a soft reset with your phone. This is basically just rebooting or restarting your phone. On most phones you take the stylus and stick the tip into a small hole on the bottom or edge of the phone for 1 second. 


*Special note for Registry edits & soft resets WM 05 & WM 06*

Due to the way WM 05 & WM 06 manages its memory, the registry changes do not get saved or applied to the phone for several minutes after you make the changes. If you need to do a soft reset using the reset button, you should wait several minutes to make sure that phone saves the recent changes. If you reset using any one of the various *software reset utilities* available, it will commit your changes to storage. In short, if you reset using the *reset button* shortly after making registry changes, then you will keep seeing your changes being undone unless you wait a while for the changes to have a chance to be saved. If you must know more, you can look here for a little deeper explanation why this happens.


*Where do I find all the good registry edits?*

You can do a Google for PocketPC, Windows Mobile, or WM as the first word, along with hack, tweak, or edit in your search query. But the best place to look is in forums for your specific handheld. Do a search with any combination of reg or registry with hack, tweak, or edit. Most forums for a specific phone will usually have one thread that has become _THE_ registry edit thread with several other smaller ones with some great tweaks in them too. You can also look in threads for other phones with your same WM OS. For example, if you have a WM 03 phone, most any reg hack thread for any WM 03 based phone will work. As a side note a lot of the reg hacks for WM03 will work with WM05 & WM06, but certainly not all of them. But as a general rule, all of the WM05 reg hacks will work with most WM06 phones just fine.


*Here are some great places to get started:*

WM05 / WM06 Registry Edits
PocketPC Tweaks
Some great New Reg Tricks
Reg Tweak: Enable Power Management to save battery life
WM5 / WM6 Tweaks
Wiki Registry Hacks
Windows Mobile Registry Hacks, Part 1
 
*A**dditional Resources*

For those with that need to scratch that itch on the geeky side of their nature, here are some real in-depth articles on the Windows Registry giving you more information than you ever wanted to know (or could stay awake long enough to read through). Even though these focus on the registry for Windows for the PC for the most part, much of the information applies directly to the registry on WM as well:

http://www.trendsmobile.com/main/showsection.asp?SectionID=96
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/256986
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/archive/winntas/tips/winntmag/inreg.mspx?mfr=true
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms724871.aspx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Registry#Manual_editing
So! What are you favorite Registry Edits?



_-- End --_​


----------



## BruceElliott (Nov 3, 2010)

*GUIDES (Android): COMING SOON! (help needed)*

*How to Increase Battery Charge Life by Eliminating Sleep-Mode Rogues*


*Several Things to Understand*

(1) Every time an instruction executes, the battery loses a tiny amount of charge.

(2) A given app executes a number of instructions per second that is often (but not always) dependent on the amount of user interaction with the app.  So, using that app for X amount of time will drain your battery by Y amount.  Although the app coders and ROM cookers may squeeze a bit more efficiency out of the system through code optimization, battery drain caused by using apps is largely fixed and you can do nothing about it other than not using the app (which, of course, defeats the purpose of having a smart phone).

(3) The above is the bad news.  The good news is that most of us (particularly if one is gainfully employed) interact with our phones for a relatively small percentage of our 24-hour day (during which time we have little control over battery drain, as mentioned above).  That is very good news, because it means that during most of our 24-hour day we *can* (potentially) control battery drain.  My phone uses less than 1% per hour on standby precisely because it *really is* on standby.  This is not rocket science; and I will explain how to do it.

(4) *What "He Who Is Sworn to Do No Evil" does not want you to know.*  (Or: *Google Meets Pocahontas.*).  The Android OS and many of the thousands of apps are free, right?  *Wrong!* _Nothing in life is free._  The heart and soul of Google and others in this business is _*data collection and monetization of the collected data*_.  Doing so takes lots of CPU cycles, including all of yours that these companies can possibly wrangle from you without upsetting you too much.  Think of this analogy...  The English arrived at Jamestown and traded shiny beads and trinkets for food, land, and other valuable stuff. Google and company trades you a shiny new OS and app toys in exchange for your data, which they have thus far managed to monetize in amounts greater than the GNPs of many countries.  I wonder how many of those screaming for Froyo and Gingerbread realize that increasingly intrusive CPU cycle-hungry data collection tools will be imbedded in every succeeding version of the shiny new OS/app toys.  I believe that the rate of increase of those cycle-stealing data collection tools over time will be limited only by the rate of hardware performance improvements over that same time, such that the natives do not get too restless due to lag, battery drain, etc.

*How to Fix Your Battery Drain Problem*

So now, if you have endured my philosophical rant (or have been clever enough to skip to this point), here is how to fix your battery drain:

(1) Purchase the Pro versions of SystemPanel and Titanium Backup.  (No, you will not be able to accomplish this with the free versions; don't waste your time.)

(2) Configure SystemPanel ("Settings") to enable Monitoring, AppCPU Monitors, AppCPU Time, System Monitor, and System Processes.  Under Monitoring Settings, checkmark to enable "Start at Boot," "High Priority," and "Status Bar Icon."  Under Plot Settings, checkmark "Usage Plots," "CPU Plots," and "App CPU Plots."  Said plot settings will cause logarithmic plots to be drawn.  This will reveal small values that otherwise might be hidden down at the bottom of the vertical axis.

(3) Now, on the screen that first appears when you start SystemPanel, you will see all apps that are currently loaded in RAM and active as entries with a grey background at the top of a long list of entries, with the heading "Active Applications."  At the left of each app entry is a bar graph displaying CPU activity for that app in real time.  The next series of entries, labeled "Inactive (Cached) Applications," with aqua backgrounds, consists of apps that are (supposedly) inactive, with stubs cached in RAM.  This group merits an occasional glance during the analysis.  Although there should be no bar graph activity for these apps, I have sometimes caught the Market app burning significant CPU cycles while presumably cached.  The third and final series of rust-colored entries is labeled "Internal System Processes."  Some of these bar graphs will show CPU activity.  This is a highly suspect area, because it includes data collection processes built into the OS and running in the background.

(4) Although the real-time monitoring tools are interesting and may be useful to "catch" an app or process burning cycles when the app/process should be inactive based upon your current interaction with the device, this tool is limited precisely because you must catch the app/process in the "act."

(5) So, now press the Menu key down at the bottom left of the screen and then "Monitor" to get to the good stuff.  There are two tabs at the bottom of the screen, "Live" and "History," with "Live" being the default when you pull up this screen.  The good stuff is under "History."  The default screen under "History" shows battery charge state, "Device Usage" (not clear what this means; it is not explained in the Help and I have not yet contacted the developer to ask the question), and CPU Activity.  CPU Activity is key to our current effort.  You can choose the time period for which the CPU activity is displayed by pulling down the arrow at the upper right of the screen.  I rarely use any time period other than 2 or 8 hours.  8 hours is, of course, spot-on for monitoring while you are sleeping.  2 hours is better for a higher-resolution view when you have been using an app for period of time and wish to view the CPU utilization over that period of time.

========>> *While the phone is not being used, it should spend a significant amount of time in sleep state.*  That is indicated by the green CPU activity color disappearing completely during some intervals along the timeline.  The overall appearance reminds me of a cityscape, the green bars being the buildings and the sleep periods being empty space between the buildings.  *If, while your phone is on the table, not being used (with wifi, Bluetooth, and GPS turned off, of course), your history graph shows solid green along the timeline, then, irrespective of the height of the green areas, you will have confirmed that your unacceptable battery discharge rate is being caused by some app/process that is running while you do not want it to be.*  However, you will not yet know the identity of the evil app(s)/process(es).  Also note that the total CPU utilization (green bar height) should be not much over 1%, if present at all in a particular time slot.

(6) To find which apps/processes are causing the problem, pull down the "Plot" arrow at the upper left of the screen and select "Top Apps."  The resulting screen is a list of apps/processes ordered according to highest CPU usage over the period of time selected using the upper-right down arrow dropdown menu (e.g., 2 or 8 hours).  *While you are sleeping, your smart phone should be too!*  Following my sleep period, my phone shows only 2-4 apps with anything above 0.0%.  The app with the most usage will show only about 0.2 to about 0.4%  And (this is key), *the "suspend" process should be toward the top of the list*.  Take note of any app/process that is out of line here.

(7) Now, fire up Titanium Pro.  It will take Titanium awhile to load its database and display a list of all apps/processes installed on your phone.  Press the Menu key and navigate to "Filters."  Make sure that all three filters are set to "All."  Press back key then press the "Backup/Restore" tab at the top center of the screen.  Scroll down the list of apps/processes to find the potential cycle-sucking app/process that you identified in the previous step (6).  *Do not un-install anything!!!!*  Doing so is unnecessary, could damage your system, and may be counter-productive in any case because it may cause changes in your system beyond simply disabling the suspect process/app.  The key here is, to the best of your ability, to change only one thing at a time in order to precisely pinpoint the problem.  Short-press that app/process entry to get to an action page for that app/process.  Press "Freeze!"  You will receive a pop-up bubble confirming that the app/process has been frozen, and the "Freeze!" button will have changed to "Un-freeze!"

(8) Now, let the phone rest for a couple of hours, then look at history again to see any effect on CPU utilization from having frozen the _*single*_ app/process.

(9) Repeat this process with additional suspect apps/processes until the damn phone sleeps like it should as described in (5) above.  If a frozen system process or system app causes instability, just un-freeze it.

(10) Not by accident, I suspect, the Android OS treats the closure of an app ambiguously, at least from a user perspective.  How do you "close" an app?  (Meaning, for purposes of this discussion, instructing an app to keep a stub in RAM if it likes but not to execute any further instructions until explicitly opened again at some point in the future.)  A few apps have an "Exit" button.  Others go into this state when you back out to the top of the screen tree.  Other apps stay "conveniently" ambiguous when you back out to the top of the screen tree and may show CPU activity thereafter.  If you simply cannot live without an app that falls into the latter category (by keeping it frozen), then you may have to explicitly kill it after you finish using it.  Ones to watch in this regard (in my experience...ymmv) include Market, Astro, Google Maps, Google Earth, Gallery(?), CardioTrainer (a REAL CPU hog), Dolphin Browser & Plugins, DRM Protected Content Storage (x2???), and Media Hub (this one is really scary).

(11)  Another possibility, for an app that you rarely need, would be to keep it frozen except while using it.  It only takes a few seconds to fire up Titanium and do the freeze/un-freeze.  I have not found this to be necessary, though.

*Miscellaneous Notes:*

(a) I ony used Advanced Task Killer once in awhile and always in manual mode.  It is now frozen, replaced by SystemPanel.  Just long-press on an app/process to get to a kill option.

(b) Antivirus was causing too much drain, not because it utilizes much CPU at any given moment but because it must necessarily run constantly, as is the nature of an anti-virus application.  I was ambiguous about this decision, but decided to do it on the basis of the ongoing contraversy/doubt as to the risk of virus infection on the Android platform.

(c) The JI2 vs. JI6 modem contraversy regarding battery drain is trivial, imho, compared to the results that you will get by following the instructions above.  I highly recommend the system that I am using, described below.  It is fast, stable, and the supposedly more sensitive/powerful JI6 modem causes practically zero battery drain in the sleep state.

(d) As a bonus, your phone will charge very quickly because the spigot is not open at the bottom, draining while you are charging.

(e) Although this post is mainly about battery utilization during idle periods, a simple step came to mind for decreasing battery drain during periods of use.  The display consumes massive amounts of power.  It is generally known that the Vibrant's AMOLED display is emissive, meaning that it emits light rather than passing light from behind. As a consequence, areas of black are created simply by turning the LEDs off in those areas, resulting in low power consumption for those areas.  Therefore, black themes can result in significant power savings.  Note that this is uber simple to do.  Just install a black image as wallpaper!  Icons, text, etc. seem to be nicely designed with a mixture of light and dark colors such as to be seen against a black background.  In "contrast," the stock Vibrant light green theme is a big power waster.  Some apps, like stock browser, will frustrate these efforts by drawing white or very light gray over the wallpaper.  That results in an enormous waste of power, because all pixels must turn on to create white.  And, needless to say, I keep my screen at minimum intensity except for some quick use while in the noonday sun.

Hmm...well, I guess I just wrote the tutorial. 

Good luck!

Bruce

Here below is an example from a sleep period (my human sleep period, I mean) from 10:00a until about 6:00p.  Shortly after waking up, I picked up the phone, fired up ShootMe, and took screen shots of the various SystemPanel history screens reflecting CPU usage over that 8-hour period while the phone was idle, screen off, and not plugged in to anything.

The round blue segmented battery state indicator was 93 when I went to sleep and 89 when I woke up.  It fell to 86 during the 15 minutes while I was taking screen shots and looking at email.  Not sure how to insert these images in-line, so I will just number the explanations, with each explanation pointing to a screenshot thumbnail, from left to right.

(1) This is the SystemPanel opening screen, showing the apps that were loaded while sleeping (and ShootMe, which I had just loaded).

(2) Moving to the monitoring section, second shot is of the real-time page.  Note that CPU activity is low and flat until I begin interacating with phone.  It is not really flat, as you can see in subsequent pages; but this particular screen is not drawn with logarithmic scaling for whatever reason, even though that option is selected in settings.

(3) Touching the "History" tab at the lower right of screen displays the total CPU usage over the eight hours.  Note that the CPU rarely exceeds 1%, with a much lower average, and that there are a significant number of sleep periods where the CPU is suspended.

(4) Pulling the "Plot" drop-down at the upper left and selecting "Top Apps" displays a summary screen of the apps that were active at some time durng the eight hour test period.  The list is ordered from most CPU usage, top to bottom.  Note that only two processes, "System" and "System Processes" used 0.1% of CPU power during the test period.  All others that were active during the test period at all used less than 0.1%!  This is astounding but true, and is the reason why the battery indicator showed a drain of only (93-89) = 4% during the eight hour test period.  Note that, at that rate, my phone could lie (lost, for example) in standby for over five days!

Now we will look at the actual graphs for each app/process to see _at what points in time_ CPU power was utilized.  Light touch each app/process in turn and scroll down to see the graphical views.  The app/process graph is the top graph.  Because of the way that we optioned settings, above, we will also see the entire CPU utilization (bottom graph) for comparison.  Note that, in the case of "System Processes," a list of processes is hidden behind the "System Processes" button.  The  "System Processes" list is then treated the same as the main app/process list.

(5) "System" is a single process.  Note that it alternately sleeps and wakes up at fairly regular intervals.  While awake, "System" is consuming only the tiniest bit of CPU power.  (What, maybe 0.01 or something like that?  It is too tiny to be measured on this logarithmic scale.)

(6) "Suspend" is the next graph shown below.  It is located behind the "System Processes" entry.  It appears to use a bit more CPU than "System" as it executes the suspend algorithm.  Even so, it puts itself to sleep sometimes.

(7) SystemPanel app usage is shown next.  Note that it appears to wake up from a timer, at very regular intervals, to collect the CPU utilization data for each app/process during the previous interval and to store the data away in its database.

(8) The eighth that I will upload is the history for the "Email" app.  It too wakes up periodically to do a pop3 inquiry for new mail, in my case.

So, there you have it.  This is the way that you need to persuade your Vibrant to operate for decent battery life.  As has been pointed out elsewhere, these issues are not about battery utilization during the night, when most people would have their phones charging anyway.  I simply used a human sleep period as a convenient 8-hour test period for battery utilization during phone idle. 

What this issue is really about is preventing battery drain that occurs during the day while the phone is not being interacted with or otherwise actively used by discovering and freezing the hell out of ill-behaved apps that, for whatever reason, be it sinister or simply poor coding, continue to operate after being told to stop.


Vibrant w/ Large NAND
16 GB Internal SD and Stock 2GB External SD
Bionix 1.9.1 w/ JAC UV/OC (not OC'd) w/Voodoo (Using SkOrPn & Master's Voodoo/Large NAND method)
(JI6 Modem)


----------



## netightman (Jun 19, 2011)

A few tips;
Discharge the battery to 0% and then up to 100% at least once a month will help a lot.
If you are not using the internet turn off; 3G, cellular data, wifi. And if you want to connect only use one at a time. (Having wifi on without using it still uses battery)
Turn off bluetooth until you need it.
Turn off push notifications if you don't need them.
Do not use jailbreaks as they often make the battery performance worse.
Turn down the brightness.


----------



## timmymarsh (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hey Guys*

Hey guys,

If you found the guides in this thread helpful, please hit the relevant guys 'THANKS' button and help me to keep this thread clean.

'THANKS'


----------



## jade12 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would say to improve battery life on any android device and yet preserve the loveliness of the device is simple: 
1. Allow less apps to push updates to the phone (use higher sync/push/retrieval time such 30 minutes or up).
2. Have less apps running in the background.
3. Turn down your screen brightness. (I would recommend turning off auto    brightness and adjust it to a more lower %).
4. Use 3G/WiFi less, turn off Bluetooth etc when you don't need it.
5. You could choose a static wallpaper instead of a live one.


----------



## sysreb (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks............


----------



## tianjunyuan (Apr 4, 2012)

lots of help,thank you!


----------



## badjasonn (May 23, 2012)

How would I turn off push notifications?


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## asah123 (May 23, 2012)

wow, it's really good one.


----------



## sameer_xlnc (May 25, 2012)

*Nice*

Thank you for info.


----------



## chetansachdeva (Jun 1, 2012)

*thanx alot*

realy worked for me, thanks


----------



## mantas9971 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks man, helped a lot


----------



## anon117 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you so much.  This really helped me with flashing roms.


----------



## ryufeliz (Jun 11, 2012)

thank you very much for the recommendations, I will take into account to improve the battery of my android .... the truth is that both use that gives you not long enough


----------



## EmanSan (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice guide  will try it later. Thanks.


----------



## RoadToNever (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd like to recommend a tool for recovering deleted files and partitions: TestDisk
Has saved my ass many a times.


----------



## OptimusDevLG (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice guide! Thanks man


----------



## z555 (Jul 14, 2012)

1. Use a clean device a few days. You will get preliminary information about the battery life. 
2. Installing and removing programs will not allow a deviation greater than 20 % battery life. 
3. Deviation of more than 20% indicates soft / hard failures.


----------



## kitty007 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the excellent guides.


----------



## hilmymiun (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks for guide :good:


----------



## arsima (Nov 24, 2012)

*great*

Thanks .... Great document: D


----------



## kinhvan017 (Dec 17, 2012)

nice guide thanks!


----------



## formula44 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice Guide...thanks :good:


----------



## ashimashi25 (Dec 21, 2012)

..........


----------



## Android.Works. (Dec 28, 2012)

*Reduce your battery life! *

uumm actually these are simple things that causes reduced battery life:
1. GPS, WiFi, Mobile data. (As you mentioned be4, but make sure these are turned off to save battery.
2. Delete / kill running apps.
3. Uninstall apps you dont use any longer.
4. (Try to) Download JuiceDefender for the GPlay.
5. If you charge your phone for a night (or exactly more than 2-3 hours, turn on your airplane mode, GPS and Mobile data are off, then turn off your phone.
6. (If so) Delete unused theme.
7. (If rooted..) Reduce the clockspeed of your CPU, and set it 'ONDEMAND'.
8. Lower the brightness
9. Portable WiFi (make sure that it is turned off)

(OPTIONAL) IF THIS ALL ADVICES DONT HELP YOU, GO RECOVERY MODE AND WIPE CACHE AND DATA (FACTORY RESET), AND KEEP IN MIND THIS ALL WILL *DELETE ALL* AAPPS AND DATA ON YOUR DEVICE, AND DOWNLOAD JUICE DEFENDER.


----------



## xmannox (Jan 22, 2013)

thank you very much, this is a very useful guide!


----------



## loneguyy (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot for this wonderful post. Really useful indeed. Trust I would be able to improve my knowledge just reading through all. Thanks once more


----------



## yulaw88 (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks for this helpfull guide! this is really works!


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## AndiMischka (Mar 13, 2013)

Great guides, thank you


----------



## inyunkgem (Mar 31, 2013)

very useful
thanks then :good:


----------



## aniamaclain (Apr 18, 2013)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

This is so nice all post and replay i fallow this one 
Thanks u so much 
Ania Maclain
Pacific app design LA


----------



## Jinix0r (Apr 18, 2013)

*Thanks bro*

Very useful, solved my battery issues xD!


----------



## vantrox (Apr 18, 2013)

thx this informatio help


----------



## lth8284 (Apr 23, 2013)

good basic guides! thank you


----------



## yulaw88 (Apr 24, 2013)

wow.. very usefull guides.. Thanks bro for the guides.. :good:


----------



## yang1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Great. Thanks


----------



## sarahSRG (May 8, 2013)

very helpfull basic guide. thanks!


----------



## userprince (Jun 9, 2013)

*App that might help*

I use juice defender and it helps me out and it has a user friendly interface to.


----------



## TurkOwner (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey, my battery live is good in case of Snapdragon Battery Pro !

You should try it !


----------



## javamonkey (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the useful guide.


----------



## Twopennywizard (Jul 1, 2013)

*Kernel use*



powghi said:


> i don't know how to use kernel. im afraid to brick my phone
> 
> Sent from my PadFone 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To use a kernel you must root your device with information in the forum regarding your phone it can brick your phone if not done properly. The benefits of this out weight the danger.


----------



## MyAndroTech (Jul 3, 2013)

Great thread. Thank you so much.


----------



## zanarkand007 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good work.

Thanks


----------



## sakaryalı (Aug 14, 2013)

*hello*

thanks


----------



## kangalex (Aug 16, 2013)

definitely needed all these tips. thanks! :good:


----------



## abdelmaksoud (Aug 17, 2013)

*done*

done applied


----------



## JynAlek (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks man, helped a lot in life of my battery


----------



## Sippay (Aug 21, 2013)

Always wait until the charge goes off completely before charging the phone.
And never use the phone while connected to power supply.


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## najaboy (Aug 25, 2013)

Sippay said:


> Always wait until the charge goes off completely before charging the phone.
> And never use the phone while connected to power supply.

Click to collapse



That's an excellent way to shorten a lithium-based battery's life. It is the polar opposite of best practice.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## clementcyril (Sep 1, 2013)

*Extending Battery Life*

settings

systems

performance

ok

CPU governor

Powersave

processor

maximum cpu frequency......312MHz

this settings helps extend my battery life on Android 4.2.2 flashed rom.
Phone doesnt heat up......battery last for hours now.

would have post this on a different thread, but am new to xda.....this is my first post.:good:


----------



## xRECKSx (Sep 7, 2013)

Some of these helped on top of a tweaked rom + ZeroLemon batteries my phone now last about 2 days with regular use.


----------



## lije (Sep 16, 2013)

turn off nfc
turn off bluetooth
turn off gps
turn off auto wifi discovery
turn off auto rotate (if u dont need it)
clear the memory when u stop using your phone.

Done.


----------



## scalperfx (Sep 28, 2013)

tq all..my battery got power now :good:


----------



## GhsVilela (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks man !


----------



## coolcoder001 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Informative thread*

It is really nice and informative post. Thanks for posting


----------



## palco2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Excellent. Helpful. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sasaphrazz (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks for this


----------



## shifau00 (Nov 1, 2013)

Helpful...thanks 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sanmander (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for this! it really helped me out.


----------



## ilsoleminvidia (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks, this was a very helpfull guide..


----------



## sunkenship (Nov 5, 2013)

very helpfull

thanks :good:


----------



## Pier G (Nov 9, 2013)

clementcyril said:


> settings
> 
> systems
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




:good:


----------



## manly107 (Nov 14, 2013)

very useful , thank you very much:good:


----------



## live_online (Nov 15, 2013)

*Sync Contacts with MS Outlook 2007*

How do I sync all my Android contacts with MS Outlook 2007, on Nokia Symbian, I can easily do this with 1 click with Nokia PC suite.


----------



## epicdirector (Nov 24, 2013)

*turn off Auto-rotation*

The auto-rotate function keeps on the g-sensor so if you keep it off, it will turn off the sensor, hence saving battery


----------



## wendyrose (Nov 29, 2013)

*How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android -Android Guides*

Good 10 Tips see here:
1.Dial down the brightness or set it to automatic:
2.Stay cool
3.Don’t worry about overcharging.
4.Turn off the features you don’t need (Bluetooth, GPS, Wi-Fi, LTE)
5.Check for email on your own
6.Update your phone’s software and apps.
7.Close out background apps
8.Stay out of poor-signal areas (or use Airplane mode)
9.Use built-in power management software (or download some)
10.Get a battery case
More see Moonar Store


----------



## chukygandia (Dec 3, 2013)

*Calibrate battery*

Why sammy roms have better battery life? I love the speed and options from cyanogenmod, but for me its very important have minium 4 screen hours. I  miss too in cyanogenmod roms (Samsung galaxy s3) the option in the hidden menu dial * # 0228 #, because it works for me very well to calibrate battery. If someone tries, the battery charged at a minimum of 60%.


----------



## GuestK00430 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Alternative to File Recovery*

For people looking to recovery accidentally deleted files, follow the guide as presented, a step up would be to remove the SD card immediately to prevent any cache being generated. Instead of Active Recovery I suggest using Recuva from Piriform, it's just as stable now and made by a great team, and as always, *recover your files to another drive*.


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## scissor721 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hulk= said:


> Well this is cool

Click to collapse



tinyurl . com/mo2d2ot
This App is a little bit better i think.
It is called Beat.Power Saver!


----------



## bittuvns (Dec 18, 2013)

*very helpful*

wow...didnt knew that so much extra can be done with android..thanks


----------



## rayanspawn1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reduce using applications

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xav71 (Feb 18, 2014)

Edsephiroth said:


> Does greenify or any other app really help to save battery?
> I do many things quoted here but I can't see much difference.

Click to collapse



They do in their own way (I use Battery Doctor myself), but mostly but doing automatically or at the press of one button what you could also do yourself through multiple operations (turn off WiFi, turn off data, reduce screen brightness ....)
So for me I like it as I have set it to do exactly what I want depending where I am (work, home, travelling) with one button.


----------



## berry7009 (Mar 17, 2014)

Greenify apps, lower brightness.


----------



## kozmin31 (Mar 29, 2014)

In my opinion Grenify is the best power saving app !


----------



## Mickey Darling (Apr 9, 2014)

*Increasing Your Battery*

Dude, increasing your battery depends on what apps you are running on your phone. You might wanna delete the battery saver you have and download Android Mobile care or Ram Booster from the play store. They just closed the less important apps that uses more ram cpu, leaving more free ram for the other apps. I dont know what phone you using but any of these two apps should be supported on your phone and will work perfectly...:fingers-crossed:


----------



## ElectricCrayon (Apr 17, 2014)

WerBn said:


> Why does my internal memory shows as "Memory Card"?
> I have an internal phone memory of 2GB and no memory card.
> I don't get it.

Click to collapse



If I understand your post correctly it's simply the way your phone was designed.  I know it's how a lot of Samsung phones work.  IMO it's a poor design choice, but with good intentions.  The idea behind it is apparently to increase your safety & privacy.   

Here's how my phone breaks down.  I have a 16GB Samsung Epic Touch 4G.  On my phone this shows up as...

1.97GB - Internal Storage
11.50GB - USB Storage

Basically, in my case, what Samsung did was to take the 16GB of physical memory in the phone and to separate it into two partitions.  The first being the smaller internal storage.  This 2GB is meant to be the equivalent of your main drive, the remainder is the USB storage which is used as a "fake" SD card (for lack of a better term).  All of the apps you download and install are limited to these sections.  You can add a physical SD card in order to have more space to store pictures and videos that you take or to store things like music.

I was told they did this because many apps allow you to move them to the SD card and there is a privacy issue if someone were to steal your phone or more specifically you SD card.  Your phone can be password protected so to some degree it's protected from the average phone thief, where as in most cases anyone with a computer would be able to read your SD card.  They could potentially get a lot of personal information from that SD card.  Things like usernames, passwords, financial information, contact information... pretty much anything that you could put on that SD card.  By separating the two in this way it helps limit where you're able to store things like apps and personal information and in turn that limits what a potential thief would have access to.  In theory they would only get some pictures and videos that you've taken, but all of the apps and other personal information would be somewhat protected on the internal memory itself assuming your phone was secured with a passcode.  My advice is to just tell yourself that despite it being labeled "Memory Card" it is simply more "Internal Storage".  I hope that helps... or even more I hope that's the question you were asking.  I know it confused me a bit at first.


----------



## laoneid (Apr 19, 2014)

thanks, this is so very important for me :good:


----------



## marcosbz (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks, helped me with my s4 9505


----------



## appviz (May 7, 2014)

aryanjoy9 said:


> How i do in moto g...i m unable to find this...
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The idea behind this is, reducing clock speed as low as possible. But this will have an impact on the responsiveness of your phone. You can use the app One Power Guard for this. You would have to chose whatever best for you. You can also use Greenify which closes the apps running in background and there by saves battery life. 

For both of these apps to work your phone must be rooted. Those who says these don't have any impacts simply don't know how to use them !!!

And follow the well known tips to save battery further. 95% of battery saver apps in market are not effective. Most of them are just doing things that you can do easily by manual ( like  Turning off WiFi, Bluetooth, NFC, GPS, Backlight, hotspot, Autorotate, reducing brightness, removing Live wall paper, Reduce sleep time to minimum etc ). These apps might have a clean User Interface which will misguide you, but nothing else.


----------



## Omzz888 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have an LG G2 and for some reason, I was never able to get more than 3-4hrs SOC time and compared to others, that result is horrendous. However, I managed to load a custom rom and kernel, and for the first time I've just achieved 5hr 30mins SOC with WiFi and Sync turned on all the time. Been watching videos and Whatsapp messaging all day so I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## rudrapratap03 (Jul 2, 2014)

appviz said:


> The idea behind this is, reducing clock speed as low as possible. But this will have an impact on the responsiveness of your phone. You can use the app One Power Guard for this. You would have to chose whatever best for you. You can also use Greenify which closes the apps running in background and there by saves battery life.
> 
> For both of these apps to work your phone must be rooted. Those who says these don't have any impacts simply don't know how to use them !!!
> 
> And follow the well known tips to save battery further. 95% of battery saver apps in market are not effective. Most of them are just doing things that you can do easily by manual ( like  Turning off WiFi, Bluetooth, NFC, GPS, Backlight, hotspot, Autorotate, reducing brightness, removing Live wall paper, Reduce sleep time to minimum etc ). These apps might have a clean User Interface which will misguide you, but nothing else.

Click to collapse



I fully agree with your words saying that "95% of battery saver apps in the market are not effective". The reason behind this is that those apps not working from the root of the system, rather they just temporarily stop the application from working. 
But I would like to ask you one point that you have written that by reducing the clock speed of mobile, the battery life can be enhanced. So, I want to ask that do slowing down the clock speed affect the smartphone inversely.


----------



## swo0sh (Jul 3, 2014)

i dont use greenify, but i did use it last year a long time. i recognized that there is much more than just running backgroundapps witch suck energy...

your mobile connection mode (2g-3g-4g), gps, wlan, vibration and display brightness are the most suckers at all 

take a look at my post on this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53808252


----------



## appviz (Jul 4, 2014)

rudrapratap03 said:


> I fully agree with your words saying that "95% of battery saver apps in the market are not effective". The reason behind this is that those apps not working from the root of the system, rather they just temporarily stop the application from working.
> But I would like to ask you one point that you have written that by reducing the clock speed of mobile, the battery life can be enhanced. So, I want to ask that do slowing down the clock speed affect the smartphone inversely.

Click to collapse



Well, I am not aware of any bad effects of underclocking on smartphones. I'm not quite sure though. But obviously battery saving by underclocking comes with the expense of poor performance of phone, lagness etc.

I guess using underclocking only when you need (may be battery is less than 20-25 %) wouldn't do any harm. You can have all your phones performance back when you get a charger !!


----------



## Ducnguyen84 (Jul 7, 2014)

*how change bat !!*

i have zen5, i can't change the baterry ...


----------



## ShmilyGone (Jul 8, 2014)

*Thank*

Thank u , i so helpful for me!!! :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Archdanz69 (Jul 9, 2014)

thanks for thr information..
my hh samsung galaxy s2.
now my batray more efficient :good:


----------



## Ducnguyen84 (Jul 9, 2014)

thanks your post !!!


----------



## alkeks (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## aizaizbhaby (Jul 11, 2014)

*thx*

Thank you


----------



## xmannox (Jul 11, 2014)

*thx!*

Thank youu!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

*how to avoid the various issues in miui rom for micromax a110*

the main issue is the WI-Fi, where i already have done the wipe cache and rebooted my device but then also i find no WI-Fi detection and the app to be downloaded are in a requirement for  W-LAN . Even the primary camera is not working, only have to satisfy with the front camera. the main thing i found is that the F.M is working very nicely, while before rooting to this R O M it was clearly specified that F.M won't work. 

but what ever it is i love this R O M and don't want to change it, but the main things are out of my reach.



please show some path!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theaznx (Aug 29, 2014)

Before my phone only lasted for like 4 hours now it last longer! Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Sep 20, 2014)

An excellent alternative to the listed options for controlling your Android from your PC would be AndroidScreencast. If you have root on your device, you can even type on the PC's keyboard as an input method!

It works on Android versions 1.6 and up.


----------



## tomaszszot123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## qazxcsw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for this guide


----------



## iOMonkey (Dec 18, 2014)

Great guide! Very helpful.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Dec 22, 2014)

*Simple Guide*

Hello, everyone.
You know, many devices that you Upgrade to Android 4.4.2, they get battery Problems.

If you go to the battery screen, then you'll most-likely see, that the process _Android OS_ uses more battery charge than _Ultra GPS•Logger Prô in *a**ction*. _






It's because the programmers of Android made 4.4.2 very Bogus.
See this for more Information.

So a Simple solution for all Android 4.4.2 or 4.4.3 - Devices:
Downgrade to Happy Jelly Bean    or upgrade to 4.4.*4* - still better than 4.4.2. - and also fix for the battery problem 
You're on XDA-Developers right now - so you'll most likely find a Guide how to do what (e.g. downgrading) for any possible device!)

Android 5.0 has a VERY HIGH battery stability thanks to _„Volta"_ - but the other parts - who knows how many other disadvantages as known from Android 4.4.2 - do still exist?

Android 4.4.3 will fix the DataLoss-Bug.


----------



## krismask (Jan 5, 2015)

That's lot of very useful information on one post. I started reading it to increase my battery life and got some very valuable tips here. Thanks for all the contributors.


----------



## Byjoans (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## 伝説 地球人ネッ (May 22, 2015)

Ill share a lil' guide about fixing battery drains on Kitkat. It is an app called Swapper for Root. I fixed my battery problems by doing a reset.


----------



## tavatien86 (May 28, 2015)

nice


----------



## mai_mai_20 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think best way is turn off wifi,blutooth,3G and screen bright,reset phone every day


----------



## hostnestboy (Jun 7, 2015)

daily reset phone is good


----------



## Karku (Jun 11, 2015)

To me, Sony's default Stamina mode does a great job. And in Lollipop you can add apps to keep active despite Stamina mode which is a nice touch.


----------



## Kiranveer Singh (Jun 20, 2015)

*Battery Issue*

Recently i ported a rom for lava x8... But battery draining plz help


----------



## adtech1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Xav71 said:


> They do in their own way (I use Battery Doctor myself), but mostly but doing automatically or at the press of one button what you could also do yourself through multiple operations (turn off WiFi, turn off data, reduce screen brightness ....)
> So for me I like it as I have set it to do exactly what I want depending where I am (work, home, travelling) with one button.

Click to collapse



thanks for this info..I have seen my friends r suffering a lot due to poor battery life of Android devices..Now I can show them a path to solve this issue


----------



## john abraham5 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nothing works only drains

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

If you have battery problem I only believe on app called battery calibration. Delete battery stat.


----------



## Sachinj0786 (Jul 24, 2015)

*thanks for info*



nir36 said:


> A lot of people have had this problem lately.. where they were losing important information to defects and malfunctions.
> 
> *Restoring from Storage Card:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the use full post


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## kotsoum (Jul 29, 2015)

Best! :good:


----------



## Saeed rehman (Jul 31, 2015)

*How to increase battery life in android - 100% works*

Finally I found complete strategy to increase your android battery life without any apps. Here you can do it for sure 
I*ncrease battery life in android *


----------



## Hillium (Sep 9, 2015)

Though it is too big. BUt Really helpful.


----------



## natsoy (Sep 13, 2015)

thanks for this guide! it helped me a lot


----------



## iampatricktan (Sep 14, 2015)

Simple and easy guide. Thanks for this.


----------



## heisenberg95 (Sep 21, 2015)

*Increase  your battery life by using greenify*

to use greenify your device must be rooted. and grant root access and greenify all your apps . your phone not only battery life has increased. your phone performance also increases


----------



## i.rmdhn (Sep 28, 2015)

*use tweaks?*

Anyone here using  latest l speed mod?


----------



## buten (Oct 1, 2015)

wow thank you so much for this


----------



## sultanofsot (Oct 17, 2015)

thanks for the help, will try this guide soon on my OPO.


----------



## asdCobra (Oct 20, 2015)

..


----------



## UnKnoWn.XD (Oct 26, 2015)

*thankyou*

Awsome guide tnx.


----------



## UnKnoWn.XD (Oct 26, 2015)

Awsome


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks  )


----------



## Wrast (Oct 31, 2015)

That guide was really helpful!


----------



## rony12 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wrast said:


> That guide was really helpful!

Click to collapse



Yeah it is good


----------



## alexsteaua999 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Awesome*

Tnx!


----------



## grysts (Nov 27, 2015)

learned a lot thanks


----------



## webhost (Dec 2, 2015)

*Disable Background Syncing of Apps*

*Disable Background Syncing of Apps*
If you have activated auto-sync of data on your device, one way to reclaim battery juice is by switching it off. Of course, auto-sync makes sure you get all your updates as soon as possible and if you don’t want to disable them completely, you can at least increase the sync interval. If application supports it, using push notifications can also save a great deal of your device battery.


----------



## jaymeenc (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the guide


----------



## Nano.nano (Dec 20, 2015)

s saving battery applications are widely available in playstore can be made an alternative to save the battery, I doubt he could save battery because he pretty much takes up memory in RAM


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## oni543 (Dec 22, 2015)

Amazing tips


----------



## Arshid Vinod (Dec 24, 2015)

Great guide! Gotta try those tips!


----------



## honor_77 (Jan 2, 2016)

Great tips. Thanks


----------



## luka2000 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks man!


----------



## NaifBnayan (Jan 6, 2016)

*thanks i will try it when i get home ^^*

I like this web site very useful keep the good work up guys.


----------



## Suhas P (Jan 12, 2016)

*Thanks for informative guide on Battery Life.*

Thanks for informative guide on Battery Life.


----------



## Aqwking (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## svr1323 (Jan 17, 2016)

*battery*

battery is always an issue with android..


----------



## Hussein Alwr (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome guides , thanks .


----------



## mysuccess101 (Feb 2, 2016)

Always use as low brightness as you can. This is highly recommended as high brightness produces more light out of your phone’s screen and stresses the battery and results in battery drain.


----------



## Can70 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks...


----------



## MSalmanKhan17 (Feb 4, 2016)

nir36 said:


> *DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
> *PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*
> 
> I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Worked.


----------



## StakanUksusa (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you for manual


----------



## rehan707 (May 7, 2016)

dhat bc

Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nafyy (Jun 10, 2016)

Chk extreme battery thread


----------



## IAMCRAZYABHI (Aug 22, 2016)

*ANSWER*

you can increase your battery life by root your phone and download kingo battery saver.


----------



## damponting44 (Oct 10, 2016)

*How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Gu*

Good 10 Tips see here:

1.Dial down the brightness or set it to automatic:

2.Stay cool

3.Don’t worry about overcharging.

4.Turn off the features you don’t need (Bluetooth, GPS, Wi-Fi, LTE)

5.Check for email on your own

6.Update your phone’s software and apps.

7.Close out background apps

8.Stay out of poor-signal areas (or use Airplane mode)

9.Use built-in power management software (or download some)

10.Get a battery case


----------



## ojas.sinha (Mar 21, 2017)

1. Always try to keep the battery between 35% to 90%.
2. Don't overcharge.
3. Auto brightness.
4. a good charger
5. Less apps


----------



## glenskie_05 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the tips...


----------



## faye7 (Aug 13, 2017)

I 've heard that battery saving apps functions opposite. They use more power so they drain eventually phones battery.
I use the one installed on my phone. Thanks for the tips anyhow...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nir36 (Jan 15, 2009)

*GUIDES [WM]: How to Increase Battery Charge Life (On Android - Pre"Android Guides")*

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD BEFORE READING THE WHOLE POST*
*PLEASE ADD GUIDES TO COMMON ISSUES YOURSELVES*

I decided to open this thread as i saw a lot of people having the same problems. this might help with the "search" issue.
I will try to be as precise as possible while writing the guides so that when you search for something you will find it.

I will dedicate 1 post per guide as to keep everything as neat as possible (if you have comments about any of the guides.. or want to add something, please pm me).
the thread will not be closed but i urge you to post only if you have a guide to post.

also, if you decide to post a guide, please keep the guide as neat as possible, with a title containing the common searched words so that people who look for it can find it easily. (if you can, use the same color (dark orange) and same size (4) and Bold.. for the main title.. tho that's not a must )

I volunteer in a community which helps deserted/hurt animals.
i ask you to open your hearts and donate if you find any of these guides useful. I will work hard on these guides and supply as many as i can to draw as many donations as i can. whoever donates will be listed in this very post. 
all donations go to that service.. as my paypal is shared with them. THANK YOU 

this donation link will be presented with each guide for your convenience:
*If you found this guide useful please Donate.. (all donations go to TZABACH Wounded Animal Service)*

Hope this helps a lot of you.
cheers

*

post #2. Restoring Data/Recovering Data from Devices and Storage Cards (even pcs)
post #3. Automatically Syncing Through Bluetooth (ActiveSync) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #4. A Definitive Guide to Bluetooth Services + Bluetooth Stacks
post #5. Setting Specific File Associations
post #6. Drive Mapping or "how the hell can i see my PC drives on my PDA?"
post #7. Storage card as a Removable Device instead of ActiveSyncing or "USBtoPC"
post #8. "How to backup your contacts/messages/email/notes/data/system...etc."
post #9. "How to Toggle Bluetooth/Wifi using Hardware buttons"
post #10. "How to control my PC through my PDA?" or "Remote Controls" (Media and more) [UPDATED 8.6.09]
post #11. "How to show Network Info/Network Info using a Today Plug-in
post #12. "How to control my PDA through my PC?"
post #13. "How to make the grey lines between the today screen plugins disppear?"
post #14. "How to stop activesync from turning itself on all the time?"
post #15. "Which shell is the best shell?"
post #16. "Which shell is the best shell?" - continued
post #17. "How to enhance Messaging?" or SMS Applications
post #18. "How to install M2D and change M2D skins?"
post #19. "How to remap hardware buttons?"
Post #20. "How to upgrade my device?" or "How to flash a rom?" (Referances)
Post #21. "How to 'safely' remove applications?" or "Remove Programs"
Post #22. "How to remove unwanted SIP's (Input Methods/Virtual Keyboards)?"
Post #23. "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs"
Post #25. "Registry Tweaks for Volume" by Aegishua
Post #26. "Flashing ROMS from SD card/Internal Storage/Bootloader"
Post #27. an addition to "Setting URL Associations" by selyb
Post #28. an addition to "How to retrieve CAB Files from PC Installation Files" or "Retrieve CABs" by Farmer Ted
Post #29. "How to add your City to both manila 2d and 3d" by timmymarsh
Posts #30-33. "How to: Edit the registry" by wg5566
*


----------



## Flica77 (Jun 23, 2018)

*Battery saving tips*

1. Auto brightness.
2. Close background apps.
3. Don't over charge your Smarthpnone.
4. If you don't need use Mobile-data then turn-off.
5. Use night-mode at night.


----------



## reenasky (Jul 25, 2018)

*Faulkner*

Hi let me know also


----------



## dbimoetz (Oct 2, 2018)

Just install most apps you are using most is one of the key point


----------



## Akshay 2.0 (Dec 14, 2018)

You guys can use a dark theme in your device which can increase battery life.


----------



## victoraxel (Dec 28, 2018)

I am using the Greenify app to increase the battery life


----------



## Rajdeep147 (Aug 19, 2019)

Restrict apps that you don't need to run on background,disable tap to wake up,charge you phone in the range 20-80%?


----------



## Phatboyaa (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks for the awesome guide! Keep it up!

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




Akshay 2.0 said:


> You guys can use a dark theme in your device which can increase battery life.

Click to collapse



As far as I know, this method only works with AMOLED display. Does this works on IPS display too?


----------



## Fresher8 (Apr 18, 2020)

I have always had *Stamina* mode on. It lengthens battery life by days. You can also dim your screen brightness.


----------



## wannacry (May 11, 2020)

Akshay 2.0 said:


> You guys can use a dark theme in your device which can increase battery life.

Click to collapse



It works only with Amoled displays

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




Phatboyaa said:


> Thanks for the awesome guide! Keep it up!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right you are it is only for AMOLED and doesn't work on IPS


----------



## galaxys (Dec 17, 2020)

For me dimming the screen and using night mode has positive affects...


----------



## bobybrao (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you very much for the recommendations, I have never read a better guide online,  I will take into account to improve the battery of my android, the truth is that both use that gives you not long enough.


----------



## nihitthakkar (Feb 8, 2021)

We can increase battery charge life by not getting battery to drain fast with certain ways:
1. activating the power saving mode
2. Avoid charging your battery beyond 100%.
3. Turn off Wi-Fi and Bluetooth if not used
4. Don't close your apps, manage them instead.
5. Keep that brightness down.


----------



## williamc.balcom (Feb 14, 2021)

Ek maliyet olmadan bonus alma hakkına sahipsiniz ve ücretsiz bir bahis kazandığınızda, bu hemen hesabınıza yansıtılır. Freebie'yi sitedeki herhangi bir oyunda kullanabilirsiniz ve ilk paranızın derinliklerine dalmadan büyük kazanma şansı vardır.  mobil ödeme bahis


----------

